# It's Snowing in the East Kootenay's



## BC Handyman

Woo Hoo its snowing here in Cranbrook!! It's been 6 days since the last snowfall, so ive been doing salt/sanding and catching up on other handyman jobs. It's calling for close to 2 cm so not much but it should be enough for me and 2-4 of my guys. Hope it snows where you all are tonight as well, time for a few goodnight drinks and off to bed. good luck all.


----------



## BC Handyman

I'ts still snowing here(uya) I'm on my 2nd kaluha and coffee. I thought I'd post a pic of what it looks like outside here. About .7cm has fallin or about 1/4 inch so far.


----------



## BC Handyman

*a few snow pics*

Here is a few pics I took over the last few days, with this great sunrise came a decent storm that night. Winter is turning around nicely, I got snow & a crew that shows up for workThumbs Up It is suppost to go back above freezing for the next 2 weeks though, so maybe that was it


----------



## DeVries

Congrats on the snow. Has the winter been slow for you as well?


----------



## BC Handyman

Yes, it was painfully slow, then next to nothing for all dec. but the last 9 days have been pretty good, 5 plowable events. 2 of those were not forcasted/expected, so it's been keeping me busy, plus I picked up a few new accounts.


----------



## BC Handyman

*Downtown Cranbrook*

Here is the view from 1 of my downtown Cranbrook sites. It was a great morning, other then the fact 3 guys didnt show for work:realmad:


----------



## BC Handyman

*Surprise Storm*

We got an unforcasted storm today, It was coming down like crazy for a hr or so.Thumbs Up Here is pics of the storm. Only ended up being 2", but a very welcomed 2"


----------



## BC Handyman

*Plowing pics*

Here is some more pics of plowing after 2-22-2012


----------



## BC Handyman

*WOW what a day!*

Well my area got a good 6-7" - 15-17cm snow storm. 3 guys didnt show for work, on this the biggest storm of the year. :realmad: 2 are fired, 1 quit. I ran out of gas in a drivway:realmad: & had to get a ride to the gas station(looked real professional) Darn Dodge is a pig on gas in 4x4, while plowing & driving in deep snow.
Had a guy call me to plow his 1.3 acre store lot, he offered to pay $25 LMFAO:laughing: He was serious! I told him I'd do it for 3 times that(even that a deal) he said never mind then. What a joke! 
Anyway, I was so busy I didnt really get any pics, other then these two. One a view from bobcat, other of the dodge cleaning up. 18hrs to do all customers and calls. Sleep time


----------



## BC Handyman

*Another small snowfall*

Well I got a bit more snow, not much though. Maybe 1-3" depending on which side of town.
Pretty crappy Feb for snow, Snow totals are way down. Maybe in March it will snow. :laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

*I've got snow!*

Well winter isn't over here I guess. Every day for the last 3 days we have got a sciff of snow, just enought to do my 3 zero tolerance sites & thats all! Forcast was the same 1cm, but they were wrong. I got about 1-3 inches(depending on side of town), just enough to do a majority of accounts. Here is a few pics of the snow.


----------



## maverjohn

Well someone enjoying the snow! We had just over a foot of snow a week ago now its all gone and temps are in the 60's, what a winter!


----------



## BC Handyman

*March Madness!*

March Madness alright, we've got more snow in march sofar then we did all of Dec. I woke very suprised to see a good amount of unforcasted snow. And it kept snowing all day, by 2:00 it was like pushing cement, it was so heavy & waterloged. I managed to get all 3" & under customers done which is like 80% of my customers. payup
This is what I woke up to, then it kept coming. In total about 8cm/3.5" stuckThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

*plowing pics*

Here is a few pics of my doings while plowing today. Anybody else out today? Enjoy!


----------



## grandview

I was out all day, but it was 75 outside.


----------



## Grassman09

Think I'll go rake the lawn and put seed and fertilizer down.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's -3c here and snowing pretty good here, About 1.5" on ground so I'm heading out now, I'll post pics after the day is done. I'm ready anytime for spring now.


----------



## jmbones

BC Handyman;1469991 said:


> Well it's -3c here and snowing pretty good here, About 1.5" on ground so I'm heading out now, I'll post pics after the day is done. I'm ready anytime for spring now.


haha... 76f here in Northeast PA yesterday


----------



## BC Handyman

*More March Snow!*

Sorry guys, I've been so busy & it's calling for another 5-12 cm overnight & in morn. I will post pics when ever this March madness stops.(i did get a few vids) So far we are 3X normal precip. for this month & 5X snowfall & still 10 days to go! Calling for snow over the next 3-4 days
Making up for the fact it didnt snow much Dec-feb.


----------



## BC Handyman

*storm pics*

Well surprise, surprise, the weather man was wrong yet again, they were calling for 5-10cm & we got 15-20cm I'm so tired from 3 long days & they calling for another 2-4cm overnight. I just got home & will have to go out again in 3-5 hrs. Plow & skid are holding up well(shovelers not so well) I got stuck tonight & had to dig myself out:realmad:
I got to get some sleep, but here is a few teaser pics of the snow falling over the last few days. I'll post more pics when I can(got a few pics & vids)


----------



## BC Handyman

*Inside cab pics*

Here is a few pics I snapped while in the truck over the last 2 days, It just stopped snowing so I got to go clean up a few places, so I'll post more pics later.


----------



## BC Handyman

*March Plowing Pictures*

Now the snow has stopped I can get all my other work done & resize & post a few pics. I"ll post more pics when I can. Most of the snow is already melting(+13c today) 
I want to get a good video editor that edits Quicktime/.mov that is not to expensive, any suggestions?


----------



## BC Handyman

Also here is a very cool video of the major highway here(No3 highway) Avalanche snow removal. Right now high avalanche danger, with our huge march snowfalls & quick melts.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's snowing again:realmad: I cant believe the amount of snow we're getting this march. Sofar about an inch has stuck. Spring cleanup is still weeks away.


----------



## BC Handyman

*action shots*

Here is a few pics of me pushing snow a few days ago, enjoy


----------



## Banksy

That plow and truck have worked well for you. Nice pics.


----------



## BC Handyman

*Last pic of this year maybe*

Well here is the last plow pic from this year, unless I take stills from the videos I got, but dought I will. I'll post a video If I can get a decent editor or make time on windows movie maker. Yes this truck and plow has worked good this year, no break downsThumbs Up This pic is of a gravel drive I do.


----------



## BC Handyman

*This winter is over*

Here is a pic of what has to be the last storm of the 2011- 2012 season. This winter was weird, with the lack of snow most of the winter, high temps, then crazy march. I hope you all were able to make a buck this winter.payup More pics when I get snow(better not be till next season)


----------



## BC Handyman

WOW an hr away from here got 7cm(2.5") of snow that stuck this morning, WHEW I just dodged that one.


----------



## BC Handyman

*Sweet*

All right, this winter has realeased the first snow of the year for meThumbs Up
It's snowing right now & temp is +2c I might even get out in the morning to plow or shovel. It was 21c today, this might delay my fence I'm building:laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

*Snows here!*

Well it's snowing again here. It's calling for 5cm today & overnight. looks like my first plowable event will be in the morning. I'm accualy hoping it holds off since I'm buying a new plow for my Ford tomorrow(if no snow)


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Good luck this season Thumbs Up

Great pictures too!


----------



## jtslawncare

Good luck this winter.. we still got a good month until even a possibility of snow.. keep postin pics so some of us can stay entertained hahs


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I drove 300km each way, witnessed accidents, played paramedic, pushed stuck cars & had to sit and watch over 1' of snow fall(but couldn't remove it) in a foreign town, but I got a new plow! I'll post scenic pics later today.


----------



## BC Handyman

*Pictures*

As promised, here is a few pics I took while driving to Lethridge, Alberta to get my plow.


----------



## BC Handyman

here is a few pics I took while in lethbribge, when I arrived there was no snow on ground at all, but 4hrs after getting there, it began to snow & snow alot, ALL night. about 13" fell but could have been more since the wind kept blowing all night as well.


----------



## BC Handyman

*random plow pic*

Also here is a pic I took while at the dealers, of the different hiniker plows(trip edge, scoop, poly)


----------



## scott3430

Congrats on your new Hiniker! I hope we get more snow then last year.

Looks like you had alot last season?


----------



## BC Handyman

Last year was almost a bust untill March, then in March it snowed almost 2"+ everyday, so in the end it worked out but in Nov,Dec, Jan I could have been suntanning cause it was +20c
Should be a better year then last, hope so anyway.


----------



## dfd9

Wow, 13" in Lethbridge? It's getting close. Too close. 

How long of a drive for you to Lethbridge?


----------



## BC Handyman

Lethbridge is a 3hr(in good weather,little fast) drive each way. Its almost directly east of me. In Cranbrook, we were suppost to get 15cm/6" but only about 1/2" fell, thank god cause I wasn't around to do anything if it had snowed 6" here


----------



## plowmaster07

Thanks for sharing all these pictures! Hope you have a great season this year! 

Stay safe.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Hey BC Handyman, I am almost embarassed that you saw this snowfall here, our city did the worst job I have ever seen on doing this event.....next time let me know and we can grab a coffee. Also I make regular trips out to Fernie (and sometimes visit Cranbrook to see friends) so let me know if I can help out,


----------



## BC Handyman

buckwheat_la;1505732 said:


> Hey BC Handyman, I am almost embarassed that you saw this snowfall here, our city did the worst job I have ever seen on doing this event.....next time let me know and we can grab a coffee. Also I make regular trips out to Fernie (and sometimes visit Cranbrook to see friends) so let me know if I can help out,


Dont be embaressed, I'm sure you did a better job then the city
The part I think is funny is that I was watching tv in the hotel & Global TV Lethbridge was on bragging about how they have 83 trucks & they are ALL ready, they have been since sept, they are showing off the giant sand pile & saying they got 15 storage barns of sand, all equitment is calibrated ect, ect.

Well I knew what was in store for the area, so snow started about 6pm & I didnt see a city truck untill midnight! Even then it was only on 3ave N. nothing nowhere else! Even by 11am the roads were not even opened up, it was only the traffic that was beating the snow down & turning it into slush. Alot of stranded people just by my hotel.

I watched the storm most of the night from the hotel since I couldn't sleep with the constant sound of winter tireless, front wheel driven cars reving at about 4000rpm spinning their tires for an average of 20min before giving up and parking it on street.

In the one pic you can see a small pickup truck with a good amount of snow on it, he was 1 of the tire spinners that gave up after 20 min, half tank gas,half of tire life. Just to get about 100'

I'll PM you buckwheat, I'd love to get together one day. Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

*It's a coming....soon*

Here is a few pics I took today, you can see the storm clouds moving in & the near mountains with fresh snow from last few nights. Then a few hrs later it had moved in & was dumping snow in the mountains, but down by me it was still a just a bit too warm, so I only got rain


----------



## BC Handyman

*my season has started.*

Well we got 3x the amount of forcasted snow, by this afternoon 11-12cm had fallen & stuck. Here is a pic from 4:00am this morn, doing a gas station with the skid. Well im now quit done, so I gotta go finish.payup


----------



## BC Handyman

*Snow, snow, snow*

Only maneged to get a few pics, was a pretty busy day. Happy I got 8 guys to show for work.Thumbs Up 
First pic is about the amount of snow we got, second is a before pic(but not before deer were on site) third is an after shot.
My new plow worked great really saved me time, I'm so glad I got it!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Looks like its gearing up to be a decent winter for you guys! Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

I took these pic's a few days ago, of a loader loading snow at walmart. Well I guess it made the guy real nervous cause i got a phone call today from him, he tracked me down & asked me why I was taking pics & did he hit my truck or something. I just laughed & told him not to worry I just love snow & large equipment. I dont think he believed me cause he then told me I can use the pics for my advertising if I needed:laughing: I told him that I wont be doing that. He then asked me if I want to buy it Again I told him I just like snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

How many accounts do you have to have 8 guys helping you?


----------



## BC Handyman

Wow that tricky queston, 
my own...just over 40, but including ones I'm a sub...just over 200, 
but 100 of them is in a gated community & there I do all 100 walkways,mailbox area's & 2' infront of garage doors by hand/shovel, the guy who hired me for that then plows with his equipment. A few of my accounts are decent sized shovel jobs as well, so this is why I need 8 guys/shovelers


----------



## buckwheat_la

BC Handyman;1515670 said:


> I took these pic's a few days ago, of a loader loading snow at walmart. Well I guess it made the guy real nervous cause i got a phone call today from him, he tracked me down & asked me why I was taking pics & did he hit my truck or something. I just laughed & told him not to worry I just love snow & large equipment. I dont think he believed me cause he then told me I can use the pics for my advertising if I needed:laughing: I told him that I wont be doing that. He then asked me if I want to buy it Again I told him I just like snow.


When you are ready to get into a loader, you can give me a call and we will set you up...haha. How was this last snowfall for you? Put any use on that new plow of yours? I am rather curious what you paid for it because I talked to them the other day about a plow and they were throwing some pretty large numbers at me.


----------



## BC Handyman

buckwheat_la;1515757 said:


> When you are ready to get into a loader, you can give me a call and we will set you up...haha. How was this last snowfall for you? Put any use on that new plow of yours? I am rather curious what you paid for it because I talked to them the other day about a plow and they were throwing some pretty large numbers at me.


last snow was good, a solid test for the guys. Yup I got to use the new plow, prob 2 full hrs on it, works great. Ya it wasn't cheap installed, but i'm satisfied. I'll tell you what i payed when/if I ever meet you


----------



## BC Handyman

*new video*

Well I finally got around to making a new video & posting it on youtube, this is from march 2012. I still got a few other videos from last year that need posting, but those will have to be for another day. Well hope you all enjoy 






cant wait to get some of the new plow on the new fordThumbs Up


----------



## wideout

Maybe i missed it but what style plow did you go with? Do you have any pics of it mounted up?


----------



## BC Handyman

wideout;1522504 said:


> Maybe i missed it but what style plow did you go with? Do you have any pics of it mounted up?


Yes I do got pics, the pics I posted are here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113175&page=3

I think I'm going to make another short video tonight.


----------



## wideout

Oh must have missed it, looks good and good luck this year!


----------



## BC Handyman

*Another New Video*

Thank you! Here is another video I just made & posted, I hope this will help those who are getting the snow fever. enjoy


----------



## ByDesign

Is it just me, or on both of your vids, is your lift chain way low?


----------



## BC Handyman

No its not you, I have an account with a real steep drop as I enter the lot so I got the chain set extra long so the plow drops several inches under the truck so I can make a clean pass at that property, Really I should just raise it & only lower it for that one account. It does make the lift take extra long. I'll admit that it's not set right, just takes longer to lift, but I dont have to get out of truck to mess with chain length, even though I know I'm wasting time this way.


----------



## BC Handyman

So I got a bit more snow, only a cm or 2, here is a teaser pic. It's of the only Gov property I do.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is another pic from yesterdays snowfall, with the Ford & Hiniker.


----------



## wideout

How are you liking the hiniker so far?


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm lovin it! I'm real happy with everything so far, the lights are super bright, it's perfect speed up, down & to the side, the amount it angles is more then enough, really on full angle its just as wide as the superduty. only thing that might get annoying is how easy it trips, but I guess it's suppost to act that way(compresion springs) It's prob a good reminder that I'm not a tank


----------



## wideout

lol! Good glad to hear it. Always liked those plows but no one around here runs them and the closest dealer is like an hour and a half or further away. plus they dont have an expandable plow. keep us udated on your season Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

wideout;1526143 said:


> keep us udated on your season Thumbs Up


Will do for sure, it looks like I will get some more snow this weekend, just a queston on how cold it will be. It might be rain though:crying:


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I did get some snow today, actually it was a decent amount. It was a bit too warm though so it was melting fast. This was one of the biggest snowfall ranges I've seen in town. Some area's got 2cm while only a few km away got up to 10cm. Only got 4 guys out today, but atleast they got a few hrs each. Anyway first pic is what it looked like this morning when I was leaving, it snowed for about 3hrs more after this pic was taken.

I'll upload a few more pics later tonight. I got a few good ones


----------



## BC Handyman

More pics from todays snowfall
First is a pic of a long driveway that I just opened up the entrance to.
Second & third are another driveway.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Nice pics.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more Pics of the mighty Ford Pushing some good sized piles. I wish I got more pics, cause there was some big heavy piles I was pushing.


----------



## DieselSlug

We may get an inch or so this wednesday, but then its back to the 40's. This blows.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dont feel bad, cause half of what fell is already gone & it suppost to rain today & tomorrow, meaning to too warm. So you aint alone


----------



## BC Handyman

I got more snow!! Way more then forcasted, it makes up for the lies the weather man has been telling me for 2 days. Here is a teaser pic, I'll post more later as I'm still not quit done, another night plow is in order, so I'll be a few hrs.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well It didn't snow to much more overnight, so before I go finish clean ups I thought I'd share a couple more pics for all you snow deprived people. These are from yesterday morning. Enjoy


----------



## plowking35

I would have tried the scoop plow. Have a good season


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya, but they more $ & I need to back blade alot, so 1 day, but not today.
Anyway here is a before & after pic of the bobcat & lot I did yesterday afternoon.


----------



## BC Handyman

*I got more snow*

Well I got more snow again this morning, again much more then predicted, was suppost to be 40% chance of under a cm(3/8") but we got up to 5 cm(2") I did salt & zero accounts, but it kept snowing so I was able to get out & do most accounts in the end. Here is a few pics from this morning, I'll post more when I upload them.


----------



## BC Handyman

So here is a few more pics I took while out plowing in yesterday's snow. Enjoy.
1st pic is of a few of the shovelers, 2nd is a pile of snow from bobcat,3rd is just another push at a property, & 4th is bath time!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice pics send some of the snopw down this way


----------



## BC Handyman

send it down? most of it is coming from wash,idaho,montana, I figured you guys didn't want it


----------



## potskie

I like your bumper sticker!


----------



## BC Handyman

*the snows a coming*

Thanks, I believed in the slogan so much, I got it in vinal So by the looks of the weather forcasts & this view outside I think I'm going to get snow tonight.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well those clouds were packin a good snowfall, I got about 7-8" so far & it's still snowing. I'll post whatever pics I get tonight.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Wow, enjoy it. I believe some of that fun is coming our way too.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics, It's stopped snowing, but I still got more to do, so these few pics will have to hold you guys over. I can see now I'll be lucky to get 3 hrs sleep. I'll post more later. I didnt have time to get very many pics, but I did get a few.Thumbs Up


----------



## DieselSlug

I can't wait..


----------



## BC Handyman

*dec 17 storm*

Well that storm brought me 30hrs of plowing & shoveling, for myself & another 40 hrs combined for my guys. I'm sooo tired, but here is a few more pics, I'll post more when I get a chance, I'm saving the better ones till last. See in the first pic that the top of the hill had all the snow blown off it last night. I had to do every place 2 times & others 3-4 times.


----------



## buckwheat_la

You didn't save any for me. We were suppose to get 2-3 inches last night, instead got nothing....Glad you got some plowing in though.


----------



## Herm Witte

Thanks for the pictures. We mostly plow in the city but do have a few residentials out and in the woods where we can enjoy the quiet beauty of a fresh snowfall. The vistas God created are awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BC Handyman

Buckwheat: sorry, but you got it all the first storm so it's only fair I get this time.

Herm Witte: It is nice when I get to my rural area's with the peace & views they come with. Why alot of my pics are those types of properties cause I can slow down & take a pic without traffic.

Well here is a few more pics from yesterdays snowfall, I still got a few good ones to post.


----------



## BC Handyman

Oh WOW  I just looked at my forcast & it now says tonight 5cm, tomorrow 5-10cm, next day, 5cm, next day 5-10 Looks like I might be real busy this week


----------



## BC Handyman

All right if I dont post these now I may not have much time later as the snow is starting to fall again, so here is a few more pics from the other day. I got some nice big pushes/piles started Enjoy


----------



## DieselSlug

Lucky guy...


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's snowing here again & looks like it will be for a few days & I could get up to a foot of snow. So here is a few pics of the bobcat & it posing infront of a pile it made.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I got about another 6inches of snow today, It's been snowing all day & still is. It's suppost to snow for a few days with about another foot of snow. Well I gotta go back at it. Hopfully I will have time for pics.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's still snowing here, almost 3 days straight, Today so far I got about 4" with it calling for up to another 4" overnight. I'll post pics in a bit it anybody wants to see them.


----------



## ByDesign

Post em up, gotta live thru you.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well to be honest I really realy love snow(wait for it)... But I wouldn't mind if it stopped snowing for a 1 day break, cause I'm running on 2.5-4 hrs sleep per day for the last.... I think 4 days. Or atleast slow down a bit more, cause as you can see in first pic that was plowed 7 min earlier it is already back, lol Some pics are from yesterday, some today.

Anyway I got to go back to it, in just under 4 hrs so here is just a few pics of the bad(good for us) weather Second pic is how much snow I got at 1 place in 14hrs(about 6-7") with a med. Timmies for size comparisonThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Well since I'm home for a few min while the shovelers finish a property I thought I'd post a few mor pics from the last few days snowfall. Again I'll post more later when I get a chance.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I only got 2cm last night so I'm happy & hopfull that I wont have to put in 15-20hrs again today, but there is alot of clean ups to do. So I thought while I have a minute I'd post a few more pics from the last few days. It's been a very long week, but it looks to be almost done(just in time for Christmas) but I made some good $ that will help catch up after this holiday season. Hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is more pics from the last few days. I'm going to finish clean ups so, I'll finish posting pics later.


----------



## BC Handyman

*More pics*

It wasn't suppost to snow today but it did, we got about 3-5cm more. So here is more pics from yesterday, I think


----------



## BC Handyman

here is a quick video, I got more vids but they need some editing.


----------



## BC Handyman

Lunch time for the guy who does this lot, everybody has to eat, even us plow guys. 
Also here is a few more video's


----------



## potskie

I love doing that! I take Loaders and JD tractors through the drive through all the time. The look on chickies face when she turns around and is looking at the steps for a 644J is priceless.


----------



## Banksy

You have grown quite well, BC. Well done, sir. What's up with that music? Is that Canadian rap or something?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Nope, that's american


----------



## Spool it up

it ALWAYS snows in East Kootenay:laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

Banksy;1546830 said:


> You have grown quite well, BC. Well done, sir. What's up with that music? Is that Canadian rap or something?


Thank you very much! It's been a busy year for me with work & growth, the hardest part of the amount I've grown recently is dealing with the gov. that & constant paperwork from every direction. Nope not Canadian, BOSS LAWN right he an American Just I'm young & I'm gettin it. Seemed likre a fitting song(was on sirius radio) with me making a good buck with this long storm.



Spool it up;1546987 said:


> it ALWAYS snows in East Kootenay:laughing:


Yes It seems like that this week, it's even trying to snow right now. Long tern forcast looks like I may not be getting anymore for a week or so. Hopfully they wrong & I get more in a few days. Been a good start considering I get most of snow in Jan-Feb. I havent looked yet but I imagine that we are already close to our yearly snow totals already.

I'm just trying to keep all you lacking snow, entertained till you have your own snow Thumbs Up. I also posted a few other video's on my youtube channel(just look up JGD Handyman)

I hope you all had a good christmas morning, I did! I got a new Keurig coffe machine with lots of coffee, I got Mr plow slippers(i'll post pic later) & lots of other goodies including a bottle of KaluhaThumbs Up


----------



## BOSS LAWN

BC Handyman;1547250 said:


> Thank you very much! It's been a busy year for me with work & growth, the hardest part of the amount I've grown recently is dealing with the gov. that & constant paperwork from every direction. Nope not Canadian, BOSS LAWN right he an American Just I'm young & I'm gettin it. Seemed likre a fitting song(was on sirius radio) with me making a good buck with this long storm.
> 
> Yes It seems like that this week, it's even trying to snow right now. Long tern forcast looks like I may not be getting anymore for a week or so. Hopfully they wrong & I get more in a few days. Been a good start considering I get most of snow in Jan-Feb. I havent looked yet but I imagine that we are already close to our yearly snow totals already.
> 
> I'm just trying to keep all you lacking snow, entertained till you have your own snow Thumbs Up. I also posted a few other video's on my youtube channel(just look up JGD Handyman)
> 
> I hope you all had a good christmas morning, I did! I got a new Keurig coffe machine with lots of coffee, I got Mr plow slippers(i'll post pic later) & lots of other goodies including a bottle of KaluhaThumbs Up


Your on the right track Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Thanks BOSS LAWN, I figured so with the amount of work I've got On the snow side, Snow & ice removal is one of the parts I dedicate alot of my effort into as it's one of the most demanding & risky parts of my operations.

Anyway for those wanting to see a White Christmas, Sorry I can't send you any snow, but I can share with you this view I have of out my window right now. Yes it's snowing again!!This pic taken 20 min ago & as I type this now my truck is almost covered in snow already. Merry Christmas All!!


----------



## Spool it up

for frigs sake , you know pug? http://www.youtube.com/user/1puglife:laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

Nope don't know him, who is he?


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I only got a dusting today, only had to apply melt to a few business's walkways thats it, I found a pic from a few days ago that I didnt post so here it is. Happy plowing all!


----------



## BC Handyman

Well here is another B & A pic fresh off the phone, It's just a driveway that again the people were away for christmas, when they returned they found over 16" in driveway, they just wanted 1 spot cleared. I couldn't do just that so I gave them a bit more.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's snowing here agian, was only suppost to get under 1cm but so far about 3cm has fallin. I'll post some pics later as I guess I'm going out today.payup


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Looks good, nice job on the customer service. Whenever any of my customers say they only want one spot cleared or just a path made, just go beyond what they expect.


----------



## BC Handyman

exactly, the good karma & extra work will almost always pay off. If not by customer, maybe from neighbor who like your work or friends of customer ect. Good example, this one already payed off with extra work, they called me back today to do the upper deck for another $30 

Well it kept snowing ALL day, it just stopped, it total I got about 5cm/2" I didn't get many pics today as I was quit busy since this was unexpected snow & I had other things to try to do as well. I'll have to go out for 4:00am so I'll have pics tomorrow for sure, & prob a few later tonight.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1551409 said:


> exactly, the good karma & extra work will almost always pay off. If not by customer, maybe from neighbor who like your work or friends of customer ect. Good example, this one already payed off with extra work, they called me back today to do the upper deck for another $30
> 
> Well it kept snowing ALL day, it just stopped, it total I got about 5cm/2" I didn't get many pics today as I was quit busy since this was unexpected snow & I had other things to try to do as well. I'll have to go out for 4:00am so I'll have pics tomorrow for sure, & prob a few later tonight.


Good customer Karma is the best advertisement there is, 2 yrs ago I had 1 customer in a neighborhood for snow and lawn care, thanks to them I now have 6 all in a row. Talk about a sweet money maker.... I had a similar situation with plowing roads for a HOA, now I have the 2 that boarder the 1st HOA. Customer service really pays off for those who take the time to provide it.

Looks like you're hitting pay dirt every couple days up your way, glad to see someone's getting it.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1551460 said:


> Good customer Karma is the best advertisement there is, 2 yrs ago I had 1 customer in a neighborhood for snow and lawn care, thanks to them I now have 6 all in a row. Talk about a sweet money maker.... I had a similar situation with plowing roads for a HOA, now I have the 2 that boarder the 1st HOA. Customer service really pays off for those who take the time to provide it.
> 
> Looks like you're hitting pay dirt every couple days up your way, glad to see someone's getting it.


True, you can't buy what good word of mouth can offer. It's not about doing stuff for free, but showing initiative, common sense, a perceived higher value service for what they are paying, ect. 
You do got to be careful about offering extra services to customers cause if you do it they sometimes expect that, & if you don't do it always then they bit*h So I always do make a point to tell them I did this or that for today because.... it's safer,easier for next time, I like you, or what ever you say.

Scoring multiple properties in a row, next to eachother or even real close is a great way to ramp up your profits. Plus it exposes you to other potential customers close, by you always being in sight & in there mind if they need service. Which is a huge reason why I have my all trucks & large equipment lettered with my name & number.
Tight routes= payup

Yes it's been a good winter sofar(especially the last month) Almost excesive, almost Anyway here is a few random pics. Deck had about 14" on it.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah you have to be cautious, I find myself more apt to go the extra mile for a customer after they've been with me for a while and they do reciprocate in there own way. 
I actually interview my customers, I'm to the point where I'll turn down work if I don't get a good feeling about the person, the last thing I want is to deal with a PITA customer that's never happy.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics from today, I got a few vids too but they will need to be uploaded later. I like the 3rd pic, I think it turned out good.


----------



## BC Handyman

here is a few more from today, but thats it for today.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a new video from yesterday. It's a video of a entire driveway I do just out of town. Hope you enjoy, Have a good new year!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Damn dude seems like you've been plowing ever day. What's your avg snow for the year?


----------



## Spool it up

every day in KOOTENAY Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Not everyday, but close to it over the last few weeks. No snow today or last night. Only average 65-75inches but so far this year I've got about 40+ so far. I'd say on average there is about 24" on the ground here in town right now.

I think Spool it up is jealous of my snow


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I haven't got snow in the last few days but that doesn't mean I'm not getting plowing work still. I didnt expect to be plowing this much while it wasn't snowing. I spent half of today plowing with truck & skidsteer. I got a few pics from today, 1st set is clearing a path for the well pump company to get access to a pump. 2nd set is clearing out infront of a house(city street plowings) 
I had to replace fuel filter AGAIN cause it got water/ice in it & choked out fuel supply while I was plowing an apt building. Sorry pics are not very good, but thats what I get today.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more action shots of the Bobcat. I also won a 25' tape measue from Home Hardware today.Thumbs Up


----------



## buckwheat_la

most of ours melted, time for you to send us some more...


----------



## potskie

I was beginning to wonder if your the only guy who owns a plow there or if you just lowballed the crap outta everyone else  Then I see that truck and plow again and think you must just do a good job!


----------



## BC Handyman

Looks like we should be getting some more snow in a few days Buckwheat, well I should.... I'll turn on my fan & point it east for you.

Thanks Potskie! I'm def. not only guy with plow, I personaly think there is too many plows in this city Nope not a lowballer either, just a hard working guy that actually cares about what he's doing Thumbs Up ..... I will say few of the old gals that have been a customer with me from the start are getting the grandfather rate, I wont charge them more. They get that price to the grave probably.:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

I give the elderly and a few select others a break that are long term customers a break too,
it good Karma.Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

So it's starting to snow here again, weather man says nothing is suppost to accumulate but the truck & sidewalk are already covered with a solid sciff(or about 1/4") so it looks like I'll be doing some salting if not full plowing in morn. While I wait though I'm bored so I thought I'd share a pic that I took yesterday while cleaning up a driveway that got a coule cm over the last few days. It's been trying to snow here last few days but in town nothing has really accumulated. As a bonus pic, here is the view from that back porch yesterday.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Looks like you guys are getting slammed again...I hope everything is going ok?


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it could be going better, the heavy snow is suppost to start within hrs & I'm suppost to get 15-20cm tonight. The wife just slid off a highway offramp into a ditch, hitting the rock wall the lines the ditch doing about 75km. Luckily The Wife is ok. My Dodge needs a new Bumper,lights,rad, windsheild & I might as well do the tie rods that need doing. I was able to pull her out with the mighty Ford, road was close to shear Ice. Well I gotta go back at it now the wife safe & sound. STAY SAFE all!!


----------



## buckwheat_la

Looks like you turned that fan on alright.  Looking at 6+ inches tomorrow and fri


----------



## TKLAWN

Good to see someone getting some snow. Send a little our way.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Send it across the continent? Please? South a little too? Haha, stay safe man.


----------



## buckwheat_la

No kidding, BC has been busy compared to most of us, I am surprised that no one else has been getting very much....turning out to be a pretty good year for us out here in western Canada.


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm done for tonight, it has been a busy few days with weird temps. It got quit warm today & turned several inches into clear slush & even melted entirely on some places leaving me. Alot of sanding & salting as well. I really wish I owned a SANDER not just a salter. I'm suppost to get another 5cm/2" overnight & in morn so I'll be at her again in the morn. I ran right out of sand so a run will be in order. I'll post a pic of the dodge & it's mangled bumper along with a few random shots from the last 2 days. I'll post more after things calm down(should be by weekend) In a few pics, it was puking snowflakes the size of loonies & toonies about the size of a silver doller for you yankiesussmileyflag

Buckwheat: how much did you get the last few days? Here it wasnt alot but it was constant, keeping my busy.


----------



## buckwheat_la

just started coming down this morning, looking at about 6 inches by tomorrow morning, just enough to make me happy....had a chinook roll through here the other day and melted everything, which was nice, clean slate to start with...


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm taking a hr or 2 break right now as I've been going for 16hrs straight today, that 5cm/2" turned into 15cm/6+ inches today! This is crazy! I & all other local contractors can't believe the snow amonts we are getting, & every time it stops snowing for a few hrs you start to get caught up or close to finished & it starts to snow again! So lots are never clear for more then a few hrs. I still got lots of return trips to do. I'll get back at it after I eat & have a coffee. It was snowing 1.5"/hr for a few hrs witch made things impossable to keep clean. I'll post a few pics later.

Buchwheat: I too got that chinook yesterday. It made the 5" we got that night turn into a sloppy,messy day. Today wasn't much better as daytime temps got to -1c so things started to get sloppy again. It's suppost to get to -6 tonight so I'm sure when I get out in the morn(which is already guarenteed) things will be crusty & fun! 

Happy plowing all !!


----------



## buckwheat_la

Yeah our 6 inches turned to 12 inches of drifted snow as well. Next few days should be interesting. ..


----------



## BC Handyman

Yeah, I'm done with this storm!! Other then the random calls I'll get over the next few days, & the salt/sanding that will need doing. Been another busy week. I'm looking forward to sleeping for more then 4hrs tonight. Well before I go have a drink & dinner I'll post a few pics for all you craving snow. I'll post more pics later tonight.


----------



## BC Handyman

*New Pics*

Here is a few more pics, I got a bunch of vids , but it will take a bit of time to upload them.
First pic is of deep slushy footprints, 2nd just a plowing pile, 3rd is of wife climbing in pile to get a video for me.(lol she she cranky cause she sunk in the pile up to her waist at first:laughing


----------



## Spool it up

it ALWAYS snows in kootenay !


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics of the Bobcat, first two just plowing then dealing with the mess, third is next to pile which is now way overfull. This property needs to allow other piling area's or start hauling off site.


----------



## Spool it up

haul , haul , haul $$$


----------



## BC Handyman

WTF? It's snowing again!!! Wasn't suppost to get anything, but there is 1cm so far & it's still falling. Well time to call the guys.....I think your right spool, it's always snowing here!! I think I'm already at yearly average for snow totals. Usually it's the West Kootenay's or Fernie,Revelstoke that gets all the snow. Well this is better then no snow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If you don't want it, I'll pay shipping to Massachusetts


----------



## BC Handyman

It's on its way, I'll pay the shipping, I can't get shipping insurance though, so no guarentee's it will get to you

Well it was another snow filled day for me, luckily I only got about 2-3cm so it was not a full run. I'll have to salt & sand in morn. but I'm done for tonight. Here is a few pics from today. A plowing & a scenic pic. Time to relax, eat & !


----------



## BC Handyman

Well guess what? Yup it's snowing here!! It's only lightly though & not suppost to accumulate much more then 1cm/.5" So just enough I got to do a handfull of places. Who else is getting snow?


----------



## BC Handyman

.........:laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm on my way. 

Oh and thanks for the snow! It'll be here tomorrow night.


----------



## BC Handyman

Glad to hear it made it to youThumbs Up

Here is a new video I just made. 



Hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## BC Handyman

Looks like another round is coming my way. Hope they are right! I'll let you guys know what pans out.


----------



## BC Handyman

It started snowing here a few hrs ago, so far got a few cm or close to an inch. Suppost to get a few more cm tonight. Work in morning I guess.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics from todays plowing. I got about 3"/7cm last night, calling for chance of 2cm tonight.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more pics from today.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got a few more inches of snow this morning, it wasn't a full run as the snow varied from 1"- 4" depending on what side of town I was on. Here is a few pics, including one of blue skies with the storm that just past in it. I will post a few more later as well.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more pics, this place got dumped on compared to all my other places.


----------



## BC Handyman

Guess what the weather is here right now. Your right It's snowing !! I woke up to about an inch & it's still snowing a bit.


----------



## BC Handyman

*Medicine*

Well no snow for me the last week, but I've been busy doing other work. I did have time to make & post this video though of snow from a few weeks ago. The music is my buddies band. I think it turned out good, this video is my "Medicine" Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

sorry that link dont work, this one will


----------



## BUFF

Nice job putting the video together and music is pretty snappy too.

Have you ever thought about putting a set of wings on the plow? 
They're a great time saver in bigger areas like what was in the video.


----------



## BC Handyman

Thanks BUFF, Ya I have thought of wings, I wish I had them just for the trailer park I do. I'll likely get them for next year, I would not use them all the time, but for a few places it would be worth the time taking on/off. I'm still not sure how well they will hold up while I'm stacking though, I fear I would break them easily.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I haven't got no Nemo's or any other big storms in a while, only got disappointment in the weather man's bad forcasting. over the last few weeks I have been getting dustings under 1cm when it was calling for 3cm. Never enough to do many accounts, today was the same I am glad though I was able to get 1 guy out shoveling for a few hrs. Looks like I might get a bit more in a few days if it's cold enough.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is another Video I just made since I didn't have alot to do today, it's of a trailer park I do.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's Go time!! Looks like I could get 15cm or 6" today & tonight. Got everything ready, heading out in a few min to start presalting priority places.


----------



## Chineau

So how much snow hit the ground, the weather guessers are all over from 2cm to 10 cm. go put some salt down at a couple of places and wake up at 3 to see what's happening. Joy of being small business man.


----------



## BC Handyman

I would say only about 9-10cm stuck in total on average. Some places got a bit less while some got a bit more. It was wet heavy stuff though as it never got too cold, just enough it was snow & not rain.


----------



## BC Handyman

I didnt really get pics this storm, I did get this pic & a few vid's I'll maybe post later(the vid's are a PITA cause they huge High Def files)


----------



## BC Handyman

*New Plowing Video*

Well I was trying to rest my back today so I had a bit of time to make this video for all those who love Pushing snowThumbs Up

http://youtube/48jd4KP96dk


----------



## BC Handyman

sorry this one will work, above won't


----------



## BUFF

Hey you're getting pretty fancy with the videos, nice job.

The Gray house in the 1st min; how much is something like that worth?


----------



## BC Handyman

Thanks, I'm trying to make them better then just raw vid with a song, that house is going up for sale right away if your interested  I can say it's about $600,000ish really a good price for it considering it's on 5 acres.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1628388 said:


> Thanks, I'm trying to make them better then just raw vid with a song, that house is going up for sale right away if your interested  I can say it's about $600,000ish really a good price for it considering it's on 5 acres.


$600K is a pretty decnet price, I don't speak Canadian :laughing: and don't care to learn, but the US Goverment is really pissing me off these days................


----------



## BC Handyman

As much as Harper & the Canadian Gov is pissing me off? lol as for the language it's only a few words like saying creek intsted of crick, roof insted of ruff, aswell as words like touque & poutine lol


----------



## BC Handyman

well it snowing like a bugger here, it only been 15 min & my truck is covered, here is a pic from 10 min & 5 min ago. I'm getting ready now I guess, lol plow is already in storage, what a PITA!


----------



## BC Handyman

*2013-14 season*

All right summer is winding down, temps are falling & the hills around me are showing signs that winter is on it's way. Now it's time to get all my summer work done before winter sets in.


----------



## BUFF

Yep it's coming, we had a high of 49deg F today and a forecasted low of 34deg F.


----------



## Than Oliver

surprised to see a snowbear brand plow on here, I have the smallest one on my 07 wrangler, it does the job, I got mine used, the guy had it on a half ton 2wd and was not easy on it, I got it and had it on a half ton 4x4 v6 w/no problems, now I use it on my jeep which is more the correct size.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya the one I got now snowbear only made for 2/3 of a year, then the company got sold & new owners didnt sell/make it anymore, it is a beefed up snowbear plow, it heavier, more ribs, end to end power bar,chain lift, poly cutting edge, still manual angle though  I'm happy with it as it get the job done.


----------



## BC Handyman

it official, winter has started(for me) here is a pic from 45 min ago, it suppost to come down all day.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1659729 said:


> it official, winter has started(for me) here is a pic from 45 min ago, it suppost to come down all day.


So…..are the "idols" hanging in the trees offerings to the snow gods?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1659770 said:


> So…..are the "idols" hanging in the trees offerings to the snow gods?


Those aren't idols. Those are his past customers who failed to pay their bills. They've been hanging there for a while, and the birds have left nothing but skeletons...

Nice pic of the white stuff, BTW..:salute:


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1659770 said:


> So…..are the "idols" hanging in the trees offerings to the snow gods?





Dogplow Dodge;1659774 said:


> Those aren't idols. Those are his past customers who failed to pay their bills. They've been hanging there for a while, and the birds have left nothing but skeletons...
> Nice pic of the white stuff, BTW..:salute:


Your both close, but wrong....they are idols of past snow workers who failed to answer the phone, they stand as a reminder to all the workers to show up for work when it snows!!!! Plus they make good holloween decorations 

So I got hammered with snow,over 20hrs of straight snow, forcasters failed to see it coming. In parts of town 40cm fell, but no more then 8" stuck, temps were at 0c basicly all day & all night so it made for super heavy,slushy snow. I didnt get alot of pics cause i was to busy to stop and take many pics.

I got a few new customers, with the most seasonals I've ever had.
Here is a few pics, the 3rd pic I was pushing a huge pile of snow with the bobcat & snow bucket, the pic doesn't do it justice. Off to bed soon


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Looks nice.


Are your trees still full of leaves ? If so, did it cause lots of power outages?


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1660499 said:


> So I got hammered with snow,over 20hrs of straight snow, forcasters failed to see it coming. In parts of town 40cm fell, but no more then 8" stuck, temps were at 0c basicly all day & all night so it made for super heavy,slushy snow. I didnt get alot of pics cause i was to busy to stop and take many pics.
> 
> I got a few new customers, with the most seasonals I've ever had.
> Here is a few pics, the 3rd pic I was pushing a huge pile of snow with the bobcat & snow bucket, the pic doesn't do it justice. Off to bed soon


A 20hr scramble is not the way I like to kick off the season but it's a good way to weed out the problems quickly too.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1660603 said:


> Looks nice.
> Are your trees still full of leaves ? If so, did it cause lots of power outages?


ya half of trees still have leaves, no power outages, though interact in the entire city went down for a few hrs. only saw a few broken branches, but alot of the pine tree branches are hanging low.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a pic I took this afternoon while on way to do a plow job. Looks like I might get more snow in the morn.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1661163 said:


> Here is a pic I took this afternoon while on way to do a plow job. Looks like I might get more snow in the morn.


Looks like a genuine winter wonderland up there....
We have a lot of roads that look like that down here, peaceful easy driving until a Moose, Elk or Bear pops out of the tree line. Eh?


----------



## BC Handyman

LOL, exactly right. most time it's a deer...thank god. Actually on this very road about 500m behind where I took this pic is where I hit my first deer. Luckily I didnt hurt my truck, I did look for the deer, but it ran off into the bush.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1661286 said:


> LOL, exactly right. most time it's a deer...thank god. Actually on this very road about 500m behind where I took this pic is where I hit my first deer. Luckily I didnt hurt my truck, I did look for the deer, but it ran off into the bush.


It ran off......you didn't hit it hard enough.:laughing:

I've done my fair share of hitting critters, thanks why I hang big iron on the front of my stuff. Now when I hit anything smaller than a Elk I'm covered and just swing by the car wash before the blood/jerky dries up and hair sticks to everything. Only hit 1 Elk and the truck was totaled but so was the Elk.


----------



## BC Handyman

luckily I've never hit an elk, seen alot of people that have, it's never pretty. I did almost hit a moose & it's baby on my mountain bike though. Came flying down backside of kimberley mountain with a buddy doing around 80-90km on a narrow bike path only to have them step in front of us.

here is a video from last years plowing adventures, this one is showing that I still use the dodge


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1661355 said:


> luckily I've never hit an elk, seen alot of people that have, it's never pretty. I did almost hit a moose & it's baby on my mountain bike though. Came flying down backside of kimberley mountain with a buddy doing around 80-90km on a narrow bike path only to have them step in front of us.
> 
> here is a video from last years plowing adventures, this one is showing that I still use the dodge


Ah the trusty green Mopar.........it's probably hard going back to running it after being in the Ford. Little things like 6way power/heated seats, Heated mirrors, satellite radio, tight door/window seals, etc.....
I go from my 08 to 97 Ford then to my K5 Blazer and it's like a history lesson in how things have progressed and how soft society has become. But I still like old iron every now and again.
Did you get you wings for you Hiniker yet?


----------



## BC Handyman

No:realmad:, I dont even think they been ordered yet. I was told they got to wait till they make an order(7-14 days) other wise it would cost me 90 more loonies. I tried calling everywhere from Sask-Van-Montana but shipping was always the killer, the place in montana was way more for the wings($70 more) plus border & shipping sucked too, where as all the Canadian places were within $20, really my dealer was the best price, plus they can stick them on the greyhound for $20-$30 & my dealer sending me a emergency repair kit for $10....maybe free. they retail for something like 70-80 bucks.
So with all that said.....I'm waiting for them still.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1661369 said:


> No:realmad:, I dont even think they been ordered yet. I was told they got to wait till they make an order(7-14 days) other wise it would cost me 90 more loonies. I tried calling everywhere from Sask-Van-Montana but shipping was always the killer, the place in montana was way more for the wings($70 more) plus border & shipping sucked too, where as all the Canadian places were within $20, really my dealer was the best price, plus they can stick them on the greyhound for $20-$30 & my dealer sending me a emergency repair kit for $10....maybe free. they retail for something like 70-80 bucks.
> So with all that said.....I'm waiting for them still.


Bummer man, waiting sucks but it's the price you pay for not being in a big city. I do get a kick from using Greyhound as means of freight. LOL
I'm about 65 miles northwest of Denver, close enough to run down there if needed but far enough away to not after any real spill over from it.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya greyhound is great for packages, people not so much. I got more snow today, sofar about 2" but it's 0c so it's already melting & what I've done aint accumilating on the bare stuff. It is still snowing though. 
Here is a pic of a customers car I took just so you guys can remember what's to come this year.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a pic from today, I'll be going out in the morn too as it just stopped snowing a while ago. The pic is just pushing snow at a trailer park.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a pic from today, I was just finishing any that didnt get done yesterday, no one lives here so it's ok to get it done the next day. Looks like I might get more snow on sunday. Another busy start to the season, like last year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What's your elevation/ altitude?


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm only at 3000' or 950m


----------



## Than Oliver

just a dusting here, maby a couple inches or so in a couple days & im hearing possible snow next week, just have to sit back and see what happens.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's snowing here, it started about 11pm but it hasn't really accumulated as the pavement was just to warm, its just starting to stick now. I'm not sure if I'll get to go out today other then to salt.


----------



## BUFF

Well have fun with that.......
It's suppose to be 64* today, clear skies, etc...... So I've fired up the smoker and have 3racks of Baby Back Pork ribs on and I'm yes using Pecan wood.


----------



## cet

BUFF;1662759 said:


> Well have fun with that.......
> It's suppose to be 64* today, clear skies, etc...... So I've fired up the smoker and have 3racks of Baby Back Pork ribs on and I'm yes using Pecan wood.


64? I would be at the golf course. The days it's nice enough to golf it's blowing so hard it's not worth it. The calm days are really cold. The season might be over.:crying:


----------



## grandview

cet;1662967 said:


> 64? I would be at the golf course. The days it's nice enough to golf it's blowing so hard it's not worth it. The calm days are really cold. The season might be over.:crying:


Not in Pebble beach.


----------



## BC Handyman

Holy, 19c Buff!!! I bet you got a tan.
I heard you were a golfer cet, you love this part of BC, we got 22 courses with in 1.5hrs, we the golf mecca of Western Canada....in the summer


----------



## BUFF

Topped off at 65* shorts and t-shirt weather, did some clean up in the yard and shop and in about an hour it's time for Ribs....


----------



## BC Handyman

The last few days I've been getting just a little snow, never enough to have to do anything other then salt the zero tolerance customers. I'm still on storm watchthough as I might get a bit more snow tonight.


----------



## Than Oliver

Zero tolerance lol just sounds funny


----------



## Chineau

Only if your from Toronto.


----------



## BUFF

Chineau;1666734 said:


> Only if your from Toronto.


Nice.........


----------



## BC Handyman

yah, I got snow, about to head out right now, I wish it started a few hrs earlier though.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1673869 said:


> yah, I got snow, about to head out right now, I wish it started a few hrs earlier though.


I have some coming my way tomorrow night.

Why is your blade up, did we for get to drop it lastnight?:laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

Update, I'm still going, 14 hrs so far, but I had to come home to get a coffee & meet a fresh employee(others gave up after 9hrs, looks like I'll be at it for another 14hrs, we ended up with a 1' of heavy crap, with ice under it now.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1674334 said:


> Update, I'm still going, 14 hrs so far, but I had to come home to get a coffee & meet a fresh employee(others gave up after 9hrs, looks like I'll be at it for another 14hrs, we ended up with a 1' of heavy crap, with ice under it now.


Party on......and keep the shiny side up.Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

will do, well try to, yesterday was full of events, most bad, I gave up at midnight, and started again at 5 this morn, looks like I'll be at her till this everning, luckily the snow stopped last night. 5 min break, and what i do, come on here, plowsite addict all right, lol. Pics to come(not alot cause I was super busy)


----------



## Chineau

Hey a big cup of hot and black to you.


----------



## BC Handyman

Thanks, you know how it goes Chineau, go,go,go till it's done. Well I'm almost finished, we got a bit more snow this morn, as well as I'm still dealing with ice in places. I scratched my truck, lost several bolts on everything(buying a jug of tread lock) worst thing is a 5 gal bucket of sand fell on my leg & I can barely move! Glad it aint suppost to snow for a few days. Here is a few pics, I'll post more later(when I'm done) fist pic is opening up roads in an apt early in morn, 2nd pic is my bobcat with snow piles around it from opening the road, 3rd pic is a gas station/truck stop.


----------



## BC Handyman

*More new pics*

Here is a few more pics from the last few days. 1st pic is a trailer I'm going to try to bury  2nd pic is just the scenic crap road I had to plow. 3rd pic is another scenic shot. Again I'll post more pics later, right now is time for invoicesfrom last month, since it's already dec.


----------



## Banksy

That F250 and Hiniker combo seems to have served you well.


----------



## Chineau

Do you have help or are you doing it all your self, hope the leg is just a good story and nothing serious. uh what is with the snow on the 185 shouldn't it have steam coming off the hyd. cylinders?


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya I got help....kinda. I got 6 employee's(plus 3 back up) shovelers but right now I'm not using the dodge for a full route as I got to give it over to the lil lady some days so she can get to work, me trying to pick her up and drop her off in time dont work I found out last year. 
The 185 I use only for 2 apt buildings 2 blocks apart cause it's not possible to do them with a truck. Yes I'm the only one who operates it. That being said I dont use the bobcat untill after 9am so I dont disturb people as much, plus it give them time to get out of the parking lot to go to work, plus I dont got time till after 9 to get to them. Really 1 of the apts I'm not suppose to do untill after 11am. 
So that pic was when I was about to get in the 185 to do the lot. By that time I had already been through the lot to scrape the road with the truck just to keep the roads open untill I got there to do the entire lot. 
What the pic dont show is the battery post connection that came off & was a 40 min freezing nightmare to got back on, alot of blood was lost:salutea tenant came to help me & cut himself with a hacksaw) as well as the pic dont show where my bolts for my snowblower fell off, or the place I had the bucket fall on me:crying:, yup that site was fun, no wonder I bid 10g's on it :laughing:


----------



## Chineau

yep that plowen.


----------



## BC Handyman

Banksy;1675677 said:


> That F250 and Hiniker combo seems to have served you well.


Ya I'm happy with both, how your F250 treating you? I got just under 95K km on mine already



Chineau;1675778 said:


> yep that plowen.


you know it!Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more pics from the last few days.
1st pic: just a driveway, 2nd pic: A huge driveway I did on a flag down, it super easy, but it over 3/4km long, paved, easypayup 3rd pic: the ford & hiniker making big piles Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mighty Purty Up there....


How's the leg feeling ?


----------



## BUFF

Is there a story behind the scratch on the pick up?

Also are you digging the box ends?

What were the snow totals from this past storm?


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1675834 said:


> Is there a story behind the scratch on the pick up?
> 
> Also are you digging the box ends?
> 
> What were the snow totals from this past storm?


Ya, the scratch....just a driveway that I should drop, it long & way to narrow with a slight bend & crap everywhere lining the 8.5' wide drive. I've been doing it for years & it aint the first time I've hit crap there. 
It was a metal address sign that sticks out past a lamp post, that hides behind a tree. Also it jumps out at you when your looking in the pass mirror so you dont hit the other pole. 2'long, down to primer scratch on box near taillight, it was one of those ones that I had to make it worse just so I could get away from it(the sign) good news is it's right next to the other scratch & dent I have. When it warmer I'll get out the touch up paint.

Box ends, work awesome, I'm digging them but also for them, so far I lost 3 of 4 clips, Since I'm planning on leaving the box ends on, I'm going to be putting nuts & bolts on them so I dont have to worry about losing clips.

Snow totals for this storm range from 20cm-35cm but the big prob was insta ice. It screwed everyone/thing up & made normal procedures have to be delt with differently. I'll say the biggest star of the storm was my new toro blower I fired up for the first time, it earned it's worth with the heavy & icey snow.


----------



## BC Handyman

*More pics*

Here is a couple more pics, from this storm. 1st pic is the entrance road & shared driveway to right, 2nd pic: the driveway to right is one I do. Guy on left gets his entrance road plowed for free since it's a shared access road.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here are the $ shots for all you waiting to do some plowing & those who just like action pics or just plowing pics in general. These were all taken with my iPhone 5, by one of my employee's. Enjoy


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nice shots ! Your attempt at making us jealous is working.


----------



## BC Handyman

Thanks dog.....All I can do is try  
So I got another skiff today(3 day in row) so that brings it to 5 days in a row I've gotten snow, again this one is just enough I gotta go out in a few min to do a few places, also a neighbor of an existing customer just called & asked if she could get a seasonal contract......grrrr tight route good, but I'm already over full. Anyway here is the last pics I got from this last storm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC,

It's only a few weeks into the season...


WHERE IN THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO PUT THE PILES OF SNOW ???????

you're going to run out of space in a very short period of time...


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1676826 said:


> BC,
> 
> It's only a few weeks into the season...
> 
> WHERE IN THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO PUT THE PILES OF SNOW ???????
> 
> you're going to run out of space in a very short period of time...


Time for a Blower for the skid....... or a lot Beer to melt the piles back


----------



## BC Handyman

lmao, if I'm going to melt back the piles like that I better get a few more guys & alot more beer  
Todays skiff turned out a bit more then just a skiff at the other end of town, I had to do almost a dozen places today & I'm still deicing lots trying to get all to pavement. I dont feel bad though cause most places look alot worse then my lots. Everyone understands though that this was not a normal storm, even heard the term snowmagedon thown out a few times this week. It wasnt real deep snow, just not easy snow to deal with. 
It was -25c this morn & it suppose to get to -27c tonight with a high of only -19c tomorrow, it's been that cold for a few days now & suppose to be that cold for a few more days. There is still lots of room at most places for snow, but I do got a few good sized piles going already. 
So far this year we are at about an average of 20-24" of snow fall.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Wow.

That's cold !

Today was 14C and yucky ! Rained all day.


Got some ???? for you ...


Can I ask you if these accounts are seasonals or per push ?

Do you park your truck indoors at night ? If not, Can I assume you have a block heater or some way of getting it running in those temps ?

Do you keep emergency supplies in your truck, should you come across a situation where you, or someone on the road is stranded ?

Cell service good up there ?


I've never worked in temps like that, so it intrigues me...


----------



## BC Handyman

both, I got seasonals & per visit with low(1cm/.5") triggers & higher triggers(7cm/3")
no all equipment is out in the cold, trucks,bobcat,snow blowers
yes I got block heaters in everything, other then the snowblower, but even that has electric start assist. Do I use them though......not often, I have not plugged anything in yet this year, though both trucks started hard last few morns. I might run some coards tonight though. it's -23c right now without the wind chill, if we adding the wind chill, it has been colder then -30c 
I got a small kits in the trucks, first aid, frozen water, candle, jumpers, blanket ect, all that kind of things including fire extingisher in each truck
yes we got cell service in most places, but not all, but I dont go to far from town so there is only one dead spot I go through(it about 5km dead spot) Life just moves a bit slower in those temps.


----------



## Chineau

B.C has there been a record amount of snow your way? To date we have had a record amount of snow one month into winter 5 inches more. I have had to haul from one property already and like you booked to the max which is not a bad thing as long as all equipment performs and I have bums in seat to operate. Yesterday spent three hour hand shovelling walk ways that had been allowed to be hard packed and had to be chiseled out this at minus 27c, fun and frost bite for sure.


----------



## BC Handyman

No where near record snow falls totals yet, we just got 2 bigger then normal snow falls, all the snow from our first few snow falls in nov all melted, then this big dump was just bigger then normal. Ya I was out shoveling & chipping ice with the scraper yesterday in the -25c bs


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a video of the action from my last storm. What does everyone think about me starting a new thread for beginning of year, or should I just keep this one going?


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1678299 said:


> Here is a video of the action from my last storm. What does everyone think about me starting a new thread for beginning of year, or should I just keep this one going?


Best thing about cold temps is the dry snow it produces which rolls off the blade.....makes for easy plowing.


----------



## Chineau

I vote to just keep doing what you are doing, next snow event i want to make a video and figure out how post it to youtube. The video of the mower races are the machine stock engines or are mods allowed?


----------



## BC Handyman

Yes mods are allowed in mower races, rule is it had to be able to cut grass at the start of it's life. Also the youtube vid is not right, I'll have to repost it. The whole first 4 min is missing.


----------



## BC Handyman

Just so everyone knows, the above link, I deleted it since it's not right, youtube shows it was a 5:15 video, but it was only showing last 48sec, so I deleted that vid & I'll try to re upload it. I'll post it when it's done, please rewatch as the entire vid is much better then just the last 48 sec.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ok, I kinda got the video to upload onto you tube, the fancy end I made will not upload so I had to cut it out 
Please rewatch if you did watch it already as this one is far more entertaining then just the 48 sec vid. Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics while I was driving on the highway, also a during pic of a call I got today for a place that has not been plowed yet, yes they got a bit more snow then in town.... my truck was pushing to the max to get through the 4' ice berm then the 2' on the drive. I never did remember to take a before of after pic


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

That house is sweet. Must be nice. 

Is that a development occupied by "summererrerrrrrrrs" ?


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1679477 said:


> That house is sweet. Must be nice.
> Is that a development occupied by "summererrerrrrrrrs" ?


Ehh it's ok inside, nothing special. No summerers, it's actualy a forcloser.....so it will be on market soon. You can buy it & move out of NJ, dont worry though I live 20 miles/30km away from that place. 

The tree's are sooo pretty with all the snow on them, here is a pic of a local creek, it's called Mark Creek. I didnt take this picture, guy named Chris did yesterday.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, that's a shame that it's being foreclosed upon.


Love the wood trimmed interior. Wife would love that. Now, just got to hit the lottery.....


Curious as to what a home such as that would go for $$$.


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1679558 said:


> Well, that's a shame that it's being foreclosed upon.
> 
> Love the wood trimmed interior. Wife would love that. Now, just got to hit the lottery.....
> 
> Curious as to what a home such as that would go for $$$.


$365K......... but it has a fire hydrant right out front for you Dog…..


----------



## BC Handyman

lol Ya see it's the perfect place for you dog, walking trail 30' behind the back yard too......Holy Buff, how you know? It's not listed yet, but that close to the appraised value. May be listed for around 400K, maybe right on what buff said, I'll let you guys know when things get going on the property.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1679619 said:


> lol Ya see it's the perfect place for you dog, walking trail 30' behind the back yard too......Holy Buff, how you know? It's not listed yet, but that close to the appraised value. May be listed for around 400K, maybe right on what buff said, I'll let you guys know when things get going on the property.


Lets just say I know way to much......xysport


----------



## BC Handyman

That big body is filled with knowledge eh? lol while I've been lurking on here it's started snowing.... Might have to go out in a bit, they not calling for anything over a sciff, but there is already that. with it being so cold still, It's not snowing, it's sparkling outside lol snow or sparkles I dont care, as long as I get payed to plow it


----------



## Chineau

B.C is that a walk behind spreader in the back of your truck in the video, if so what kind and how do you like it? I tried to order one from fastnel and it is fair to say molasses moves faster in January than this crew looking for other options.


----------



## BUFF

Chineau;1679770 said:


> B.C is that a walk behind spreader in the back of your truck in the video, if so what kind and how do you like it? I tried to order one from fastnel and it is fair to say molasses moves faster in January than this crew looking for other options.


I have a 100# Salt Dogg and have no complaints. http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...oductID/145152/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN

For about $100 or so more you can get them in SS but just wash it and paint any bare metal and you'll be fine.


----------



## BC Handyman

Chineau;1679770 said:


> B.C is that a walk behind spreader in the back of your truck in the video, if so what kind and how do you like it? I tried to order one from fastnel and it is fair to say molasses moves faster in January than this crew looking for other options.


Mine is a westward, from acklands grainger, free over night delivery, on sale right now $189 from reg $319
https://www.acklandsgrainger.com/AG...ilDisplay.do?item_code=WSW4UHD1&zone_id=PDPZ2

I like it pretty good, 1 year warranty, works good with salt,melt, sand/salt mix, calcium, only complaint is the flow control can vibrate open so you got to hold it sometimes, also like most spreaders if you use the screen you sometimes got to give it a lil shake. For the price though it is a good buy, comes with cover,screen, & 4 deflectors & high output opening, spreads about 10'-15' wide depending on material.


----------



## Chineau

BC Handyman;1679982 said:


> Mine is a westward, from acklands grainger, free over night delivery, on sale right now $189 from reg $319
> https://www.acklandsgrainger.com/AG...ilDisplay.do?item_code=WSW4UHD1&zone_id=PDPZ2
> 
> I like it pretty good, 1 year warranty, works good with salt,melt, sand/salt mix, calcium, only complaint is the flow control can vibrate open so you got to hold it sometimes, also like most spreaders if you use the screen you sometimes got to give it a lil shake. For the price though it is a good buy, comes with cover,screen, & 4 deflectors & high output opening, spreads about 10'-15' wide depending on material.


Ordered it today expect it Friday, they asked if i wanted to by ice melt at twenty dollars a bag? No thanks.


----------



## BC Handyman

Chineau;1681786 said:


> Ordered it today expect it Friday, they asked if i wanted to by ice melt at twenty dollars a bag? No thanks.


Good....the ice melt, you should have jumped on that they offered melt to me for $22/bag.  I asked them for a skid price, they told me they give me a dime off each bag


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1682143 said:


> Good....the ice melt, you should have jumped on that they offered melt to me for $22/bag.  I asked them for a skid price, they told me they give me a dime off each bag


$1100.00 a skid Dang, I'm paying $357.00 a skid 11($7.15) for bagged ice melt. BC I'd bounce south of the boarder, load up 3-4 skids and head home. By buying 3 skids you'd save about $2200 less fuel and time.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's the story of my life with the crazy melt prices, these are only 20kg bags too(44lb) I cant get decent deals on melt around here, best place is when ct or hd has it on sale, I usualy buy 20-30 bags when it does go on sale, & rock salt....wal-mart is by far the cheapest. One day I'll get my passport & go shopping down south.


----------



## BC Handyman

So no new snow, but I'm still dealing with snow from last weeks snowfall, I want all my accounts to be to bare concrete, as we all do. Today I was battling with the slush since it almost got to 0c today. Trucks go by & push snow onto my walks, I push it backThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1682177 said:


> It's the story of my life with the crazy melt prices, these are only 20kg bags too(44lb) I cant get decent deals on melt around here, best place is when ct or hd has it on sale, I usualy buy 20-30 bags when it does go on sale, & rock salt....wal-mart is by far the cheapest. One day I'll get my passport & go shopping down south.





BC Handyman;1683666 said:


> So no new snow, but I'm still dealing with snow from last weeks snowfall, I want all my accounts to be to bare concrete, as we all do. Today I was battling with the slush since it almost got to 0c today. Trucks go by & push snow onto my walks, I push it backThumbs Up


You should get a P-Port, I'm heading to Sand Point, Idaho to visit some friends next July on my way to the Columbia River to fish for Salmon and Sturgeon and you should come down to buy me lunch…..
Seriously I'll be about 150 miles from Cranbrook and I'd be cool to meet my buddy for the great white north eh....

As far as you Ice Melt cost goes the stuff I use appears to have distributor in BC and Alberta (see below) and it could hurt to give them a buzz to see what they'll do on skid pricing.
This is the stuff that I've been using for years http://www.morgro.com/content/?page=sno plow logo , locally I'm paying $7.15 per 50# when I buy a skid, single bag price is about $8.00.

You may remember the pic of the ice I posted yesterday in the "What did you do today" thread, well this morning I laid down a heavy dose of Sno-Plow Ice Melt and let it do it's thing. By noon after about 25minutes of scraping and shoveling off the ice I had the area completely cleared off.


----------



## BC Handyman

great info, the bc one is actually in the usa, the alberta one....I'll try calling them this week. Well I better start saving now, if I'm buying you lunch....you bad I couldnt just shoot an elk & bring it across the border, that ought to feed you. I miss the old days....I could just drive across the border with my reg ID


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1683791 said:


> great info, the bc one is actually in the usa, the alberta one....I'll try calling them this week. Well I better start saving now, if I'm buying you lunch....you bad I couldnt just shoot an elk & bring it across the border, that ought to feed you. I miss the old days....I could just drive across the border with my reg ID


Ah I don't eat all that much, just several times a day.........

Yeah the old days, too bad a group of @$$ hole half way around the world had to faulk things up us. We use to run down to Mexico a couple times a year to just screw around and party and head north to fish.


----------



## Chineau

BUFF;1683816 said:


> Ah I don't eat all that much, just several times a day.........
> 
> Yeah the old days, too bad a group of @$$ hole half way around the world had to faulk things up us. We use to run down to Mexico a couple times a year to just screw around and party and head north to fish.


All the way to Flin Flon if I remember correctly.


----------



## BUFF

Chineau;1684268 said:


> All the way to Flin Flon if I remember correctly.


You are correct, I do like good fishing......The past summer I spent 3 days fishing out of Glouchester Mass, last year it was northern Wisconsin, the west coast of Florida, South Texas, and Cabo but never the northwest.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1684332 said:


> You are correct, I do like good fishing......The past summer I spent 3 days fishing out of Glouchester Mass, last year it was northern Wisconsin, the west coast of Florida, South Texas, and Cabo but never the northwest.


Well you love it up here, here is a few pics I pulled from my friends fb just to prove we got plenty of fish all year round.


----------



## Banksy

Awesome Bows!


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1684439 said:


> Well you love it up here, here is a few pics I pulled from my friends fb just to prove we got plenty of fish all year round.


Oh no doubt you guys have some stellar fishing, I just have a hard time with the language barrie.....eh :laughing:

I do have a goal to fish the Fraiser River next year our the following.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1684520 said:


> Oh no doubt you guys have some stellar fishing, I just have a hard time with the language barrie.....eh :laughing:
> 
> I do have a goal to fish the Fraiser River next year our the following.


Best fish in the fraser is the sturgen, my dad caught a 250# one about 6-7 years ago, it was about 6'
Good thing with western canada.... no frenchies


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1684592 said:


> Good thing with western canada.... no frenchies


What? You can't get french fries up there ? Give me your address, and I'll send you a couple packs...


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1684592 said:


> Best fish in the fraser is the sturgen, my dad caught a 250# one about 6-7 years ago, it was about 6'
> Good thing with western canada.... no frenchies


A white sturgeon is what I want, a 12' , 800# would be ideal....
You have frenchies to the Far East and I have........ Lol


----------



## Chineau

B.C is that a walleye in the second photo, the white on the tail tip makes me ask? When you do work for the ctire folks chat them up they could put you on to some better pricing for melt. The previous oweners here were year round customers and were awesome folks to do business with, it is worth asking.


----------



## Chineau

BUFF;1684748 said:


> A white sturgeon is what I want, a 12' , 800# would be ideal....
> You have frenchies to the Far East and I have........ Lol


Have you ever tried Arctic char? Good eating, next year i want to go north to try them on a fly rod.


----------



## BUFF

Chineau;1684999 said:


> Have you ever tried Arctic char? Good eating, next year i want to go north to try them on a fly rod.


No, I assume it's a white fish that's great smoked or fried.


----------



## Chineau

More like salmon and yes i like them smoked but you can do them a lot of different ways, up north they make something called pepesi it is a fish candy all most like jerky.


----------



## BUFF

Chineau;1685004 said:


> More like salmon and yes i like them smoked but you can do them a lot of different ways, up north they make something called pepesi it is a fish candy all most like jerky.


I just read about the and they are of the Salmonidae famliy, yum!!!!!
I've short smoked Salmon then dip in batter and fry for fish and chips. It adds a whole dimension to it, very good BTW.

I've have had some Salmon jerky that did taste like candy, Brown Sugar, and Honey was used in the process.


----------



## BC Handyman

So I have not gotten much snow in the past 2 weeks, but I did get some today, as I was finishing for day, I got a treat & it snowed another cm, so now I got enough to go out in morn & get my guys a few hrs. Here is a few pics from today.


----------



## Chineau

Answered my question.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey BC

Anything happening up there ? Haven't seen any canadian snow pix lately...


----------



## BC Handyman

I got some snow finally, other then sciffs, I have not got snow since Christmas eve. I didnt get much, but it was enough to do most accounts, here is a few pics.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Looks like those wings were worth their weight in gold, huh ?


Amazing how clean you got that job. Nice professional work, my northern friend....Thumbs Up


----------



## potskie

You're more than welcome to trade places with me I could use the 
It's been almost nightly saltings out here and a fair amount of pushes. I definitely wouldn't want to be one of the Gents in the snow belt either. I woulda crossed the yellow line and ended it by now lol.


----------



## BC Handyman

potskie;1717485 said:


> You're more than welcome to trade places with me I could use the
> It's been almost nightly saltings out here and a fair amount of pushes. I definitely wouldn't want to be one of the Gents in the snow belt either. I woulda crossed the yellow line and ended it by now lol.


lol, I know the feeling. Ya I've been seeing your weather you easterners have been getting, it dont make me want to be there. Looks like I will be getting more snow tonight, I got the plow on(only took it off cause I had to drive to next city over) I also got the ok to start clearing this old credit union building...nobody has touched it snow wise this year. This sidewalk I was able to make a few bucks.

Also....Thank you dog!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1718353 said:


> lol,
> 
> Also....Thank you dog!


 Your welcome.

What is painted on that fire hydrant ? Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of being able to see it in the blink of an eye.... such as if it was red ????

Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1718368 said:



> What is painted on that fire hydrant ? Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of being able to see it in the blink of an eye.... such as if it was red ????
> 
> Never seen anything like that before.


Urban art or some $h!t like that.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Is it a referee from a football game ?

That's really odd.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1718377 said:


> Urban art or some $h!t like that.


ya $h!t like that, all the hydrants are like that in kimberley.



Dogplow Dodge;1718446 said:


> Is it a referee from a football game ?
> That's really odd.


no not a referee, really I cant be certain, but I think it's a train conductor/engineer.....that or a convict with a apron on....funny thing in, front, the face looks like a women, but as you can see on back on neck, it's pretty harry looking.....maybe it's suppose to be a french girl


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1718493 said:


> ya $h!t like that, all the hydrants are like that in kimberley.
> 
> no not a referee, really I cant be certain, but I think it's a train conductor/engineer.....that or a convict with a apron on....funny thing in, front, the face looks like a women, but as you can see on back on neck, it's pretty harry looking.....maybe it's suppose to be a french girl


A town called Loveland has urban art painted on transformers and other utility's. They had some hippy looking thing painting them and to be honest some of them look pretty cool.

All the French gals I every saw in Windsor tymusic had little to no hair......


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1718514 said:


> All the French gals I every saw in Windsor tymusic had little to no hair......


I'm assuming they were not youngins so I'll say most french women don't shave unless they have to to get payedxysport

Well I went back to my site with the "urban art" so I could finish getting it back to pavement.....well here got more snow then in town, when I arrived there was a fresh 6-7" here in town(Cranbrook) we only got .5"-1" of slop with ice under it(it rained all night, then started to snow this morn)
1st pic: as I left it yesterday
2nd pic: what it looked like when I arrived today
3rd pic: as I left it today
4th pic: the wet slop I got in town today.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Glad you're busy again....


Do you clear the snow around the fire hydrants ? I do whenever I'm clearing a walkway around them, as I can't tell you how many firemen appreciate doing so. When they come up upon a fire, and the hydrant has a clear pathway all the way around it, they can immediately get to work, vs having to chop out a months worth of snow around it, before starting on fighting the fire.


I consider it my civic duty to keep them clear near my jobs, and especially near my own home...Thumbs Up

YOU... on the other hand have the duty to make sure we can all see that beautiful artwork painted on them around the city...


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1719902 said:


> I'm assuming they were not youngins so I'll say most french women don't shave unless they have to to get payedxysport
> 
> Well I went back to my site with the "urban art" so I could finish getting it back to pavement.....well here got more snow then in town, when I arrived there was a fresh 6-7" here in town(Cranbrook) we only got .5"-1" of slop with ice under it(it rained all night, then started to snow this morn)
> 1st pic: as I left it yesterday
> 2nd pic: what it looked like when I arrived today
> 3rd pic: as I left it today
> 4th pic: the wet slop I got in town today.


They were in the entertainment biz and adults.
That walk looks like its pavers and a PITA , does it get any sun during the day?


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1719910 said:


> Glad you're busy again....
> 
> Do you clear the snow around the fire hydrants ? I consider it my civic duty to keep them clear near my jobs, and especially near my own home...Thumbs Up Good idea
> YOU... on the other hand have the duty to make sure we can all see that beautiful artwork painted on them around the city...


yes, I even put it in some contracts, but the city has a hydrant crew that clears them all there & hauls the snow away, they came by just when we were leaving.



BUFF;1719911 said:


> They were in the entertainment biz and adults.
> That walk looks like its pavers and a PITA , does it get any sun during the day?


I figured that was the case....lol I think Windsor holds some kind of record for amount of dancers per capita or something.
Yes they are all pavers, here is the other walk on side of building....we still trying to get it back to pavement, it was well over 4" of ice. 
We also have to do a path at back.....they were not willing to pay what I quoted to move the piles in the parking lot that a neighbor has been piling snow in(without permission) the pic of back was taken 2 weeks ago, when there was much less snow then there is now.
The place is unoccupied cause it has mold.....oh ya, sun, not much, not too often, builing does a good job keeping it in shade.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey BC

Do you put calcium chloride, or sand, on that walkway after you have it down to pavement .... or should I say Pavers ?

That looks like it took forever to accomplish. Do get an hourly for that, or is it something you do in your seasonal costing ? Looks like a real PITA, what you had to do.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1720076 said:


> Hey BC
> 
> Do you put calcium chloride, or sand, on that walkway after you have it down to pavement .... or should I say Pavers ?
> 
> That looks like it took forever to accomplish. Do get an hourly for that, or is it something you do in your seasonal costing ? Looks like a real PITA, what you had to do.


Yes I got the ok to use, salt, sand, & calcium, & yes I put down some after I shovel or in the case when I'm trying to get it to pavement & the scrapers are not cutting it, I lay down a nice mixture of rock salt, calc flakes & melt. After if does it's thing I can scrape it.

Luckily it didnt take as long as I feared, 3 guys, 6 man hrs & a bunch of deicer.
This one specificaly I quoted a flat rate to do the "initial" clearing back to pavement, then I just maintain it for another flat per visit fee every 2 weeks when I do bi-weeklty inspections.
Ya it was alot of chipping ice with a scraper, but the price I gave, makes it worth it.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is what I got this morn, just enough & got to go do a handfull of places, I again spread alot of sand today, I got a call from an apt to sand...this was 2nd time they called so they must have been happy last time....now I just got to convince them to sign a contract for regular service.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Do you just toss the sand around with a shovel?


----------



## BC Handyman

Yup, till I can afford a sander, a shovelin I will be.
I'm hoping next year i will be able to afford one, but I may have to get another truck before that as I'm starting to have the need for a 3rd truck. Customers never know, most think I own a truck with a sander, were as I only own a truck with sand in it


----------



## GMCHD plower

Same thing I do, if I use "play sand" it will go through my push spreader, which is like your, just mines a Groundworks 80lb, but sand/salt mix wont go through it, trying to see if there's anyway to rig something up so it will.


----------



## BC Handyman

I haver never used straight sand, or play sand, I say sand but what I use is called Winter sand, it is sand, 1/4" minus gravel & up to 10% salt mix(salt is so the sand dont freeze) my push spreader will do a 60%salt-40%sand mix but any more sand & it clogs.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a fresh pic of the snow I got yesterday, about 2.5-3.5" fell just enough to go do almost all my places. Also a pic of right before I started up the bobcat to clear that lot & the pile I made with the truck while doing main road early in morn.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got a nice cold call for a .5km drive, plowed & then sanded, spread about 3000#, first pic is after first pass(in ford) 2nd pic after sanding(in dodge) 
It took 2 trips 2 sand, drive goes way down through tree's. I also got another nice lot next to a few existing lots I already got.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

That's a lot of sand / salt for a driveway. Is that normal up there to sand and salt private drives of that length, or do you have a client that money is no issue to spend ?

I'm not poor, by any means, but I couldn't afford to spend $$ it would take to get someone to spread 3000# of meltdown on my property....or at least not very many times.


----------



## potskie

Dogplow Dodge;1734057 said:


> That's a lot of sand / salt for a driveway. Is that normal up there to sand and salt private drives of that length, or do you have a client that money is no issue to spend ?
> 
> I'm not poor, by any means, but I couldn't afford to spend $$ it would take to get someone to spread 3000# of meltdown on my property....or at least not very many times.


Especially since If I'm not mistaken he said he does it by hand!


----------



## Mr.Markus

You'll use more doing it by hand, spreaders are more efficient. 3000# is a lot for 1/2 a km but if it looks nice (it does) and the customer pays who cares. I'm sure we've all been there. BC, borrow the money and buy the spreader, it will motivate you to sell more at a better rate of return.


----------



## BUFF

It being a cold call for all BC/we knows these folks could be having a party or something this weekend and just want to make sure guest can make it in and out.
Everybody out of the norm jobs pop up and it's not realistic to be equipped for out them, you just suck it up, charge accordingly or you pass on it. I'm sure everyone has been similar situations, I know I've had a few.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1734057 said:


> That's a lot of sand / salt for a driveway. Is that normal up there to sand and salt private drives of that length, or do you have a client that money is no issue to spend ?
> 
> I'm not poor, by any means, but I couldn't afford to spend $$ it would take to get someone to spread 3000# of meltdown on my property....or at least not very many times.


Just so you know, no salt, other then the 5% brine mixed into the sand/gravel



potskie;1734159 said:


> Especially since If I'm not mistaken he said he does it by hand!


Yup



Mr.Markus;1734174 said:


> You'll use more doing it by hand, spreaders are more efficient. 3000# is a lot for 1/2 a km but if it looks nice (it does) and the customer pays who cares. I'm sure we've all been there. BC, borrow the money and buy the spreader, it will motivate you to sell more at a better rate of return.


Thanks Markus! Really I dont know exactly how much I used, but I figure it's around 3000# The customer was very happy. 
Sand Spreader is near the top of list for new equipment. Probably no less then 30 times this year, I've said that I want a sander. My prob is I need a good handfull of customers I got signed contracts with saying I'm doing sanding when I think it needs doing, so I know i can afford it. 
Call in's or cold calls are great & very plentifull this year(cause of the one ice storm) but a few odd calls with only maybe making some $ with it, I cant justify or afford the cost yet.



BUFF;1734225 said:


> It being a cold call for all BC/we knows these folks could be having a party or something this weekend and just want to make sure guest can make it in and out.
> Everybody out of the norm jobs pop up and it's not realistic to be equipped for out them, you just suck it up, charge accordingly or you pass on it. I'm sure everyone has been similar situations, I know I've had a few.


Ya I tried to get them on board for rest of year, but 5 years they been doing it them selves with no probs, but that ice storm 1.5months ago is still reeking havoc to alot of places. They just got sick of sliding around & called me.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a couple more pics.....I even got out of truck for both.


----------



## V_Scapes

BC, i hemmed and hawed about a salter this year. I used to salt my lots with a 100# earthway spreader and it just wasnt doing a good enough job, never mind the fact i was in the cold walking around for 2 hours. 
I finally bit the bullet and got a Mini Pro 575x...and im happy i did. my lots melt off much faster and look much better after storms now. it takes some getting used to but you do use LESS material and save tones of time. 
my salter was $1600. you could prolly pick up a bulk pro for about the same. I know money is tight for you, just something to think about.


----------



## BC Handyman

V_Scapes;1734676 said:


> BC, i hemmed and hawed about a salter this year. I used to salt my lots with a 100# earthway spreader and it just wasnt doing a good enough job, never mind the fact i was in the cold walking around for 2 hours.
> I finally bit the bullet and got a Mini Pro 575x...and im happy i did. my lots melt off much faster and look much better after storms now. it takes some getting used to but you do use LESS material and save tones of time.
> my salter was $1600. you could prolly pick up a bulk pro for about the same. I know money is tight for you, just something to think about.


I actually already own a salter(see sig)even though I dont use it, what I need is a sander.... big diff & alot more $


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is my newest vid, it's of 2 of my quiet end of day properties I find so easy to get vid of. Enjoy


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1739621 said:


> Here is my newest vid, it's of 2 of my quiet end of day properties I find so easy to get vid of. Enjoy


I do envy you ....... so much..

That scenery you live / work in... is amazing...Thumbs Up

BTW... Make sure you clean off the roof of Snoopy's little red dog house. He'd be disappointed to come home and find no access....


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1739621 said:


> Here is my newest vid, it's of 2 of my quiet end of day properties I find so easy to get vid of. Enjoy


Nice.........finally got some snow work.Thumbs Up



Dogplow Dodge;1739676 said:


> I do envy you ....... so much..
> 
> That scenery you live / work in... is amazing...Thumbs Up
> 
> BTW... Make sure you clean off the roof of Snoopy's little red dog house. He'd be disappointed to come home and find no access....


Nothing to see out west, you can trust me on this........


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1739676 said:


> I do envy you ....... so much..
> That scenery you live / work in... is amazing...Thumbs Up
> 
> BTW... Make sure you clean off the roof of Snoopy's little red dog house. He'd be disappointed to come home and find no access....


Thanks dog, sometimes I forget how nice it is, untill I see the snow capped trees,mountains,hills, or a sunset with the white mountains, & ya snoopy's house...well hate to say it but he's been evicted! That house has been forclosed on.



BUFF;1739798 said:


> Nice.........finally got some snow work.Thumbs Up
> 
> Nothing to see out west, you can trust me on this........


lol, is Co. full now Buff?

here is a quick pic, I got to go back a finsh a few that cant wait....it's suppose to snow another 2-4cm tonight, we will see.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1740564 said:


> Thanks dog, sometimes I forget how nice it is, untill I see the snow capped trees,mountains,hills, or a sunset with the white mountains, & ya snoopy's house...well hate to say it but he's been evicted! That house has been forclosed on.
> 
> lol, is Co. full now Buff?
> 
> here is a quick pic, I got to go back a finsh a few that cant wait....it's suppose to snow another 2-4cm tonight, we will see.


One of the coolest things is a sunrise on a crystal clear day after a snow, the back range just lights up when the sun hits it while the front range is still dark. Every time I see this I just look in aw it's just that cool.

Yeah Co has been full for a while IMO or I just hate people.

We have winter storm Maximus heading our way tomorrow and they'll saying it'll be around till Saturday with amounts in the high country ranging for 18' in the south and 36" in the north and on the plains close to a foot in places.


----------



## BC Handyman

Funny how down south has a name for every storm. So what part are you Buff? Base of foot hills is my guess, soooo 12"ish for you? Have fun with that, I'm happy with the under 6" stuff. 
Here is a few other random pics from today.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a pic from last night, It's snowing again right now so I'm getting ready to head back out. It suppose to stop in a few hrs.


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1740790 said:


> Funny how down south has a name for every storm. So what part are you Buff? Base of foot hills is my guess, soooo 12"ish for you? Have fun with that, I'm happy with the under 6" stuff.
> Here is a few other random pics from today.


Powerclear marks... Too lazy to shovel that little bit of snow
?


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1740790 said:


> Funny how down south has a name for every storm. So what part are you Buff? Base of foot hills is my guess, soooo 12"ish for you? Have fun with that, I'm happy with the under 6" stuff.
> Here is a few other random pics from today.


I find the name thing funny too, our local weather doesn't refer to the names in the forecast. I believe the name thing came from the east coast, it's must add a level of drama they seem to crave.:laughing:

I'm literally at the base of the foothills where the mountains launch skyward. 
I could be the in 12" area or not, it's really a crap shoot. The idea amount IMO is that 6" and under like you said, but I'll take whatever falls.


----------



## BC Handyman

potskie;1741021 said:


> Powerclear marks... Too lazy to shovel that little bit of snow
> ?


You betcha!Thumbs Up It was essential to use it since it was 2nd visit & everything was packed down, they do a good job scraping.



BUFF;1741136 said:


> it's must add a level of drama they seem to crave.:laughing:


lol

Here is a pic from today, I got another 2" last night & this morn.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a couple pics my yougest daughter took a few hrs ago while we went out plowing together.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1741712 said:


> Here is a couple pics my yougest daughter took a few hrs ago while we went out plowing together.


As you know they grown up quick, as soon as they get their D/L and a boyfriend you see less and less of them let alone have one on one time.
I'm looking forward to taking my boy tomorrow night and Saturday plowing.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few new pics from this week. I only got a skiff yesterday(last picture)


----------



## BC Handyman

I just made a quick vid of some night plowing from this week.


----------



## BUFF

I see in the first place dinner was running around........:laughing: I tagged a Doe in @$$ with my plow doing about 35mph this morning just enough to spin her out. About 1mile down the road had to slow way down for a herd of Elk crossing the road. Tagging a Elk wouldn't have been good.

So who got booted out of the truck to run the camera at the second place, GF or Kid? They did a nice job of running it.Thumbs Up

I was going to give you crap about plowing across a road but you took that off the table.......

Snow. Snow, Snow, I want mo snow.:laughing:


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1743267 said:


> I just made a quick vid of some night plowing from this week.


I want a racing trapter too!!!!


----------



## BC Handyman

I got a bit more snow this morn, about to head out and do a handfull of places that met triggers.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics from todays plowing, I also got some vid & I hope to have time soon to post it. Hope you guys like em cause it is cold today & suppose to get colder this week, down to -22 again, with windchill -28


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is one more from today


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1746212 said:


> Here is one more from today


WTH is this Ghetto stuff.......you take us from scenic mountain vistas to the looking at the yard behind a Kenworth shop..........WTF BC, Glaucoma giving you fits.

When I'm plowing later today I snap a pic of the inside of a dumpster and share it........:laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1746275 said:


> WTH is this Ghetto stuff.......you take us from scenic mountain vistas to the looking at the yard behind a Kenworth shop..........WTF BC, Glaucoma giving you fits.
> 
> When I'm plowing later today I snap a pic of the inside of a dumpster and share it........:laughing:


Assuming we get to plow...


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1746275 said:


> WTH is this Ghetto stuff.......you take us from scenic mountain vistas to the looking at the yard behind a Kenworth shop..........WTF BC, Glaucoma giving you fits.
> 
> When I'm plowing later today I snap a pic of the inside of a dumpster and share it........:laughing:


Yup, thats how I roll, both ends of the scenic spectrum 
If you plow snow it that dumpster, then ya post them dumpster pics.
To this buildings credit, it is the largest(most sqft) building in Cranbrook. 
I wish they payed me to do entire lot, not just 1/4 of it.


----------



## BC Handyman

Looks like I might get some snow over the next 11 days as well as the cold temps are leaving tomorrow


----------



## Chineau

Cha-Ching,cha-ching what money it will bring, spring time is usually good for a couple dollars I mean dump of snow. Already starting to think about spring summer work, the joy of writing your own check.


----------



## BC Handyman

spring work... not me, I'm still waiting for winter 
Here is a crappy pic after first pass. Was too busy today pics, but looks like a may have more chances for pic this week if it dont all melt.


----------



## Chineau

It has been a winterery winter and people are starting to whing and whine about the snow piles are to big and it is so cold on and on. I like the fact my winter package folks feel they have had a real good deal it is great for word of mouth. But yes starting to think about what equipment needs what before spring sweeping and lawn season begins and I would be nice to have a little break with the Mrs. Some where for a couple of days. I am sure there will be one more dump before spring though, all good.


----------



## BUFF

Good to hear you're getting more snow, we're in a break from winter with temps in the hi 40's and low 50's for a few days. It's almost shorts weather in my book but short lived with snow in the weekend forecast.


----------



## BC Handyman

We went from -25c - +6c in 30hrs with about 15cm snow throughout, so lots of heavy sticky snow


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1757500 said:


> We went from -25c - +6c in 30hrs with about 15cm snow throughout, so lots of heavy sticky snow


What's the deal with the $50k 5th wheel and the moonshine/meth shed..... It just doesn't add up. Lol


----------



## BC Handyman

lol, IDK, but they got a nice new truck & car too, house ain't special, but it is on 3acres.

Here is a new lot I just did for an existing customer, guess the old tenant(tattoo shop) shut down so now I get to plow the lot, it's a nice open lil push lot. I'll be back at it in the morn......bout time snow showed up this year.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got another 7-10cm/3-4" today, again its all melting this afternoon, with overnight temp just below 0c it will all freeze and melt again tomorrow, as well as it looks like I'll get a few more cm tonight.


----------



## BC Handyman

another driveway, 2nd plowing in 19hrs & a pic from on top of a pile my truck made just after sunrise.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1763731 said:


> another driveway, 2nd plowing in 19hrs & a pic from on top of a pile my truck made just after sunrise.


That house is awesome, I can see myself whizzing off the front porch while watching the sunrise........


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1763834 said:


> That house is awesome, I can see myself whizzing off the front porch while watching the sunrise........


LOl & whizzing in the pool out back at sunset, it also has a pond.....$899,000 loonies & it could be yours, dont worry about the language thing, you'll prob have to worry more aboot(hee hee, get it?) having your guns.

Well there goes a easy day, weather decided to dump on my again, so far in last hr 3cm(just over inch) and it calling for another 10cm, also it's 0c so it aint light.....hech if 10 sticks that means 20cm fell I'd say


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1763941 said:


> LOl & whizzing in the pool out back at sunset, it also has a pond.....$899,000 loonies & it could be yours, dont worry about the language thing, you'll prob have to worry more aboot(hee hee, get it?) having your guns.
> 
> Well there goes a easy day, weather decided to dump on my again, so far in last hr 3cm(just over inch) and it calling for another 10cm, also it's 0c so it aint light.....hech if 10 sticks that means 20cm fell I'd say


huh.....with the exchange rate that's only $787,948.51 which is doable but the gun thing is a deal breaker
I guess I'll just have to continue to whiz at my current location.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

With all this talk about wizzing, I'm surprised no one has posted pix of yellow snow....

Something to do tomorrow, I guess....


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1763989 said:


> With all this talk about wizzing, I'm surprised no one has posted pix of yellow snow....
> 
> Something to do tomorrow, I guess....


If I was a betting man, I'd bet you have a fire hydrant in the back yard for making yellow snow.......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1763990 said:


> If I was a betting man, I'd bet you have a fire hydrant in the back yard for making yellow snow.......


Wife complains when I make yellow snow where the dog pen is located. about a 3rd of the backyard is fenced within the fencing, so the dogs have their own space. Any yellow snow that isn't "dog placed" gets eaten like a snow cone.

Don't ask me why ? as I'm not a fan of frozen pee, myself. I'm just banned from doing so anymore by the warden...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BTW,

anyone want some cupcakes ? Made some "Zappa's" tonight, and there's more than enough to go around....


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1763998 said:


> BTW,
> 
> anyone want some cupcakes ? Made some "Zappa's" tonight, and there's more than enough to go around....


Nah I'm cool, I'm more into to Jerry's browneez......
Sometimes the lights all shining on me
Other times I can barely see
Lately it occurs to me
What a long strange trip it's been
Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1763990 said:


> If I was a betting man, I'd bet you have a fire hydrant in the back yard for making yellow snow.......


lol I got one in my back yard, plowed a guys place for it about 4 years ago



Dogplow Dodge;1763998 said:


> BTW,
> 
> anyone want some cupcakes ? Made some "Zappa's" tonight, and there's more than enough to go around....


looks good

It still snowing pretty good here, I think i'll have to go out tonight & certainly in morning, I already called 4 guys telling them to be ready in morn.....god I hope the show up lol


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1764025 said:


> lol I got one in my back yard, plowed a guys place for it about 4 years ago


When I in high school me and my neighbor were racing up the canyon on the way home after having waaaaaaay tooooooo much fun and he blew a corner and took out a hydrant with his '71 3/4ton 4X4 Chevy. I stopped, winched him back on the with my '77 Ford Hi-Boy and he wanted to take the hydrant home for his dog. Man o man those things are heavy.


----------



## BC Handyman

Yes they are heavy, mine dont even got gots & it weighs close to 200#, most visitors that comes over asks if it's hooked up lol

Man, its snowing hard, already 4", looks like the predictions will be exeeded, I'm trying to think of places I can go do right now at 8:15pm


----------



## BC Handyman

So I ended up getting about 6" last night, starting to need a day off....I think I'm getting soft since I haven't got many snows over 3" this year. This past 7 days made up for the lack of snow I had in Dec-Jan, everywher in town is starting to get big piles & I've already seen alot of hauling off sites going on.
I went till 11:30 last night & started today at 4am, I still got a few places to do, but they low priority, so I'll do a few more tonight 7 rest tomorrow, EC & WN says 60% chance of flurries & 1cm tonight, with temps dropping again to below -14c tomorrow night(wtf weird weather) looks like a few more days of snow ranging in the 1-4cm/night area.
Sorry I was so busy today I didnt get pics(plural), but I did get one pic this morn.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1765190 said:


> So I ended up getting about 6" last night, starting to need a day off....I think I'm getting soft since I haven't got many snows over 3" this year. This past 7 days made up for the lack of snow I had in Dec-Jan, everywher in town is starting to get big piles & I've already seen alot of hauling off sites going on.
> I went till 11:30 last night & started today at 4am, I still got a few places to do, but they low priority, so I'll do a few more tonight 7 rest tomorrow, EC & WN says 60% chance of flurries & 1cm tonight, with temps dropping again to below -14c tomorrow night(wtf weird weather) looks like a few more days of snow ranging in the 1-4cm/night area.
> Sorry I was so busy today I didnt get pics(plural), but I did get one pic this morn.


payuppayuppayupThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1765210 said:


> payuppayuppayupThumbs Up


hope so, cause my fender bender is going to cost me.
Here is a few more pics I took tonight while out snowblowing & plowing.
1st pic, sundown plowing at a motel
2nd pic, a road I plowed
3rd pic, about to tackle this walkway
4th pic, toro 1, snow 0


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's been snowing here for the last 25hrs. I already had to do most places 2 times & some 3 times already, with me having to do them all again in morn as it's still snowing. Here is a few pics from today.


----------



## Dubl0Vert

Red Bull or Coffee?


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm a coffee guy, it snowed for 32hrs straight, I did 12hrs yeasterday, took a 2 hr break, did another 3hrs, slept for 3 hrs, then did another 8.5hr today, I'm taking an hr break & back at it for atleast 5hrs, then I got about 4 hrs in the bobcat to go, got a few cold calls but who knows when I'll get to them as it's suppose to start snowing again in about 2-3hrs with another 2-5cm


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1777125 said:


> I'm a coffee guy, it snowed for 32hrs straight, I did 12hrs yeasterday, took a 2 hr break, did another 3hrs, slept for 3 hrs, then did another 8.5hr today, I'm taking an hr break & back at it for atleast 5hrs, then I got about 4 hrs in the bobcat to go, got a few cold calls but who knows when I'll get to them as it's suppose to start snowing again in about 2-3hrs with another 2-5cm


I'm in the mid 50's for the next 2 days then snow on Wednesday, I can catch a flight this afternoon and help you out for a day........:laughing:


----------



## Dubl0Vert

BC Handyman;1777125 said:


> I'm a coffee guy, it snowed for 32hrs straight, I did 12hrs yeasterday, took a 2 hr break, did another 3hrs, slept for 3 hrs, then did another 8.5hr today, I'm taking an hr break & back at it for atleast 5hrs, then I got about 4 hrs in the bobcat to go, got a few cold calls but who knows when I'll get to them as it's suppose to start snowing again in about 2-3hrs with another 2-5cm


 just did 12 including snowblowing and i am done..... stick a fork in me...... i could barely plow myself a spot when i got home


----------



## BC Handyman

uggggg, it's puking snow!!!! About 6" in the last 3-4hrs OMG I'm so tired but I still got many to do & the commercails that still open need redoing, good thing I get $ for doing this, prob is I got no time to do invoices.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1777320 said:


> uggggg, it's puking snow!!!! About 6" in the last 3-4hrs OMG I'm so tired but I still got many to do & the commercails that still open need redoing, good thing I get $ for doing this, prob is I got no time to do invoices.


Hmmmmm....

Well, that just sucks for all the guys out there who preached that "seasonals" are the only way to fly......

Right GV ????


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC,


How many different jobs do you plow each round of snow ?

25 ?

30 ?

More ?

what is the greatest distance between the two the farthest apart ?

1Km
5km
10km 


How many hours to do an entire run finishing all the jobs before the next round of snow ?


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1777473 said:


> BC,
> 
> How many different jobs do you plow each round of snow ?
> 
> 25 ?
> 
> 30 ?
> 
> More ?
> 
> what is the greatest distance between the two the farthest apart ?
> 
> 1Km
> 5km
> 10km
> 
> How many hours to do an entire run finishing all the jobs before the next round of snow ?


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1777320 said:


> uggggg, it's puking snow!!!! About 6" in the last 3-4hrs OMG I'm so tired but I still got many to do & the commercails that still open need redoing, good thing I get $ for doing this, prob is I got no time to do invoices.


 that's me for the first three months of this season. We are finally getting a break and really would be grateful if you could keep it out that way for a little longer.

Glad to see your making lots of dough finally tho!


----------



## BC Handyman

I've said all this before but here it is again



Dogplow Dodge;1777473 said:


> BC,
> 
> How many different jobs do you plow each round of snow ?
> 
> 25 ?
> 
> 30 ?
> 
> More ?
> Define different jobs....... 55 accounts, but 200 locations kinda, I got a few gated community type places with 30-40 units each
> what is the greatest distance between the two the farthest apart ?
> again cant give a straight answer, 20km, but I do do a few places 30km away once every 2 weeks
> 1Km
> 5km
> 10km
> 
> How many hours to do an entire run finishing all the jobs before the next round of snow ?


depends on a few things like snow amounts, wet or dry snow, did all workers show up, plus I dont have to have all my accounts done the day it snows, so offten I do a handfull the next day, but best case to do all.....8-10hrs, average though 12hr to do all, but to do all means a healthy snowfall of over 4" 

Now your turn, how far you travel between farthest jobs? (In KM please lol)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1777586 said:


> I've said all this before but here it is again


Sorry if I made you repeat yourself, but I'm really dense in the head sometimes and too lazy to read through your entire thread looking for it.

Nice synopses Thumbs Up



BC Handyman;1777586 said:


> Now your turn, how far you travel between farthest jobs? (In KM please lol)


Real work or snow work ?

REAL WORK:
Farthest job I've ever done in NJ was 148.06 KM away, and from what I understand is a blip of time by comparison to most of the world, with regards to traveling. Two days back and forth was as long as I needed to be there. I worked one job in Maryland/ delaware and it took almost 4 hours one way (386km). I stayed there for 2.5 days.

SNOW WORK:
I had a collection of snow clearing jobs at the 15.28 km distance from my home, then headed west 20.11km to clear a single driveway of a "real job" customer of mine where I then took the 17.7km ride back to a couple other driveways on the way back.

I've spent anywhere from 8.5 hours to 12.5 hours round trip, because of the depth of snow conditions getting around, or the request of "HELP" that someone called me on my cell to claim they needed to get out yesterday. Sometimes I oblige, and sometimes not, depending on whether or not they actually had paid me up to date. One day was 6 hours, as some of the people cleared their own driveways, as they were tired of waiting for me to show up.....(hence the reason I asked about how long you spent traveling around)


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1777643 said:


> Sorry if I made you repeat yourself, but I'm really dense in the head sometimes and too lazy to read through your entire thread looking for it.
> 
> Nice synopses Thumbs Up
> 
> Didnt mean anything by it, was just tired
> 
> Real work or snow work ?
> 
> REAL WORK:
> Farthest job I've ever done in NJ was 148.06 KM away, and from what I understand is a blip of time by comparison to most of the world, with regards to traveling. Two days back and forth was as long as I needed to be there. I worked one job in Maryland/ delaware and it took almost 4 hours one way (386km). I stayed there for 2.5 days.
> 
> SNOW WORK:
> I had a collection of snow clearing jobs at the 15.28 km distance from my home, then headed west 20.11km to clear a single driveway of a "real job" customer of mine where I then took the 17.7km ride back to a couple other driveways on the way back.
> 
> I've spent anywhere from 8.5 hours to 12.5 hours round trip, because of the depth of snow conditions getting around, or the request of "HELP" that someone called me on my cell to claim they needed to get out yesterday. Sometimes I oblige, and sometimes not, depending on whether or not they actually had paid me up to date. One day was 6 hours, as some of the people cleared their own driveways, as they were tired of waiting for me to show up.....(hence the reason I asked about how long you spent traveling around)


real work as you call it, I try to stay within 30km, but have gone over 100km.
I avoid(mostly) having people do it themselves by having in contract that I'[ll still charge them if I show up, even if its done already.

I'm soooo tired, but I got to redo all my accounts today, I'm taking a 15min break & heading back out there, I only got 4 guys shoveling today(5 yesterday)


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1777643 said:


> Farthest job I've ever done in NJ was 148.06 KM away, and from what I understand is a blip of time by comparison to most of the world, with regards to traveling. Two days back and forth was as long as I needed to be there. I worked one job in Maryland/ delaware and it took almost 4 hours one way (386km). I stayed there for 2.5 days.


Having driven around the east coast you're 148km job was probably only 60km as the vulture fly's, they extra 88km is from snaking around the wonderful road system.......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

After re-reading your post above..

I took no offense to your words, so no worries buddy !

Secondly, you wrote:

but I do do a few places 30km away once every 2 weeks


Doesn't the snow freeze where you can't actually plow it ? If we let the snow go here, it turns to a solid block of ice. We also get days where the snow almost melts away as well.

Can I assume that it stays COLD up there all the time, and the snow never has the chance to melt / turn into ice ?

Just curious as to how you can go so long between runs to those places and still be able to push it around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1777785 said:


> Having driven around the east coast you're 148km job was probably only 60km as the vulture fly's, they extra 88km is from snaking around the wonderful road system.......


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



Dogplow Dodge;1778085 said:


> Doesn't the snow freeze where you can't actually plow it ?


Not sure about Joisey, but in most places of the world snow is frozen to begin with. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark Oomkes;1778143 said:


> Not sure about Joisey, but in most places of the world snow is frozen to begin with. Thumbs Up


Well, here the snow is actually toxic rain, that when it lands on the ground, it solidifies, and creates an impenetrable barrier against sanity. So, snow is the culprit here, and not all the reality TV shows...


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1778085 said:


> After re-reading your post above..
> 
> I took no offense to your words, so no worries buddy !
> 
> Secondly, you wrote:
> 
> but I do do a few places 30km away once every 2 weeks
> 
> 
> Doesn't the snow freeze where you can't actually plow it ? If we let the snow go here, it turns to a solid block of ice. We also get days where the snow almost melts away as well.
> 
> Can I assume that it stays COLD up there all the time, and the snow never has the chance to melt / turn into ice ?
> 
> Just curious as to how you can go so long between runs to those places and still be able to push it around.


Yes you can assume but you know what.......nevermind. No it does not stay cold all the time(I'll assume you mean in winter) so yes it melts often, but often stays below freezing for weeks at a time. To answer 2nd queston.....you cant always push it around, sometimes it does freeze solid, thus requires dealing with it or paying for additional services like salting, sanding, chipping sidewalks ect. Most just want sand & salt thrown at them if there is ice, but some I have to leave a ice rink or rutted nightmare.



Mark Oomkes;1778143 said:


> Not sure about Joisey, but in most places of the world snow is frozen to begin with. Thumbs Up


:laughing: Good point 



Dogplow Dodge;1778250 said:


> Well, here the snow is actually toxic rain, that when it lands on the ground, it solidifies, and creates an impenetrable barrier against sanity.


Sounds legitThumbs Up

Here is a few more pics from this latest multi day storm.


----------



## Chineau

It is a different approach to winter the farther north you go, when first start lurking on this site I read about guy taking ground temperature it like what part of frozen stiff are folks not getting when it is minus 25 or 30 or as in here minus 40 for weeks at a time no it don't thaw until April or May.


----------



## potskie

Chineau;1779081 said:


> It is a different approach to winter the farther north you go, when first start lurking on this site I read about guy taking ground temperature it like what part of frozen stiff are folks not getting when it is minus 25 or 30 or as in here minus 40 for weeks at a time no it don't thaw until April or May.


You drinking again?

I used to take ground temps it was just part of what we did. Pointless tho really. But it went in a report that went to customers weekly and they seemed to love it. like proof that you were there every night checking up.


----------



## BUFF

Has something changed, last I knew when the ground is warm snow just melts and ice doesn't form or are thing's different north of the boarder and it's a Canuk thing eh?tymusic


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I don't understand the confusion for the question I asked.

Snow that landed here a few weeks back is now solid ice as thick as the depth of the snow that was dumped in the storm (minus shrinkage)

I guess it's different up there, as the snow that came here was mixed with rain when it accumulated on the ground is now an 8" thick layer of ice wherever it wasn't removed after the storm, because within days of the storm, it all froze solid.

I guess if it never warms up, up there in the great white north, then you can go to a location a few weeks later and still plow the snow with a conventional plow, where if you tried that here, you couldn't move / budge or push any of it, as it would have been dumped, thawed, froze solid and now ready to be cut into chunks for your icebox refrigerator.


See, there is a method to my madness after all.


----------



## grandview

Dogplow Dodge;1777471 said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> Well, that just sucks for all the guys out there who preached that "seasonals" are the only way to fly......
> 
> Right GV ????


No problem here,more snow this year means more money next year and the next...Thumbs Up


----------



## Chineau

No drinks today, my point is it don't thaw here until spring I guess you could write on a report frozen c**k stiff see how that goes.


----------



## Chineau

GV you have some hourly to bill each storm yes a blend perhaps?


----------



## grandview

Chineau;1779519 said:


> GV you have some hourly to bill each storm yes a blend perhaps?


Nope. Just a flat rate seasonal price.


----------



## Chineau

grandview;1779523 said:


> Nope. Just a flat rate seasonal price.


I have a mix flat rate for resi and some lots, hourly for others. This year I am taking some hurt on the seasonals but the hourly cha-Ching cha-Ching.


----------



## BC Handyman

grandview;1779279 said:


> No problem here,more snow this year means more money next year and the next...Thumbs Up


You wearing a kevlar vest GV? Cause you made that stab just bounce off you lol 
Both have there good & bad sides, I prefer a nice mix of both seasonal & per visit, idealy all the low trigger ones per visit & vacationers seasonal 

So I think it's time to start a new thread since this one has over 35,000 views & over 385 posts(most mine prob)
I'm sure after it gets buried under several new threads, several pages & many moons I or someone else will breath a breath of life into it for one reason or another.
It is a good look back as to the things I've done, learned, been to & seen while out doing snow removal
Thanks to all that took intrest in it & answering my questons & keeping me entertained. I'm sure the next thread will be just as much fun. Here is a link to it. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154535

Overall this season was another win, it started slow but averaged out by the end.
:waving:


----------



## zeeman

Love those Winter pics!!! Beautiful!!!


----------

